# (air) drone = δρόνος (νεολογισμός για το ιπτάμενο όχημα)



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

Η Πρωταπριλιά ήρθε νωρίς φέτος, φαίνεται...


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2013)

Μ΄αρέσει πολύ όμως, με ενθουσιάζει. Εσύ, Δόκτορα, το βλέπεις σαν παραμύθιασμα, για λόγους διαφήμισης. Εγώ προτιμώ να το δω σαν μια μεγαλοφυή σύλληψη, που κάποια μέρα μπορεί να αξιωθούμε να τη δούμε να γίνεται πράξη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

Θα μου πεις, έτσι δημιουργείται η νέα επιχειρηματικότητα. Ξώβεργες για αμαζονόπτερα, αντιαμαζονοπτερικά, ελεγκτές εναέριας αμαζονοπτεροκυκλοφορίας κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2013)

Πάντως ο Μπέζος το παρουσιάζει πολύ σοβαρά και δηλώνει ότι είναι θέμα μερικών ετών για να πραγματοποιηθεί. Θα αφορά δέματα με βάρος μέχρι 2,3 κιλά, που αποτελούν όπως φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του όγκου παραγγελιών της Άμαζον, και θα προσφέρεται στους πελάτες που μένουν σε ακτίνα 10 μιλίων από ένα από τα 90 κέντρα διανομής της Άμαζον.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2013)

Μμμ, το βλέπω πιο φιλοσοφικά, Δόκτορα. Μέχρι πρόσφατα ο πολιτισμός μας ήταν χτισμένος πάνω στην αρχή ότι μετακινιόταν ο άνθρωπος για να φτάσει στα πράγματα. Τώρα όλο και περισσότερο μετακινούνται τα πράγματα προς τον άνθρωπο. Ξέρεις, Τρίτο Κύμα κι έτσι. Από τη στιγμή που η πληροφορία, χάρη στο Διαδίκτυο, έρχεται στο χώρο και στο χρόνο που εμείς επιθυμούμε, κι απ' τη στιγμή που διάφορα αντικείμενα κατασκευάζονται στην κουζίνα του σπιτιού μας χάρη στην τρισδιάστατη υλική εκτύπωση, γιατί όχι και ελικοπτεράκια που θα φέρνουν τα τσιγάρα απ' το περίπτερο ή τις ντομάτες απ' το μανάβη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

Για πρακτικούς λόγους: Πού και πώς θα κυκλοφορούν τα ελικοπτεράκια;

Άλλωστε, κούριερ χρησιμοποιούμε για τα πάντα και σήμερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Air drones τεχνητής νοημοσύνης υπάρχουν εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, το θέμα όμως είναι ο πακτωλός προβλημάτων που δημιουργεί μια τέτοια ιδέα. Και δεν εννοώ μόνο τις τυχόν αναέριες συγκρούσεις με διάφορα πράγματα (από άλλα drones μέχρι ηλεκτρικά καλώδια και ανθρώπους) αλλά μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την παραχώρηση εναέριου χώρου (οτιδήποτε πετάει χρειάζεται άδεια και έλεγχο). Μετά υπάρχουν τα τεχνικά προβλήματα, όπως οι άνεμοι που δεν ρωτάνε πότε θα φυσήξουν και είναι σημαντικά δυνατότεροι στα περίπου 100 μέτρα που θα χρειάζεται να πετάει κάτι τέτοιο ώστε να αποφευχθεί η πιθανότητα σύγκρουσης με καλώδια, κτήρια και τα ρέστα. Ακόμα, τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας των δεμάτων, μιας και ο οποιοσδήποτε θα μπορεί να τσακώσει ένα τέτοιο δέμα στον αέρα και να το κλέψει ή -χειρότερα- να το αντικαταστήσει με κάτι άλλο, όπως επικίνδυνα χημικά, αυτοσχέδιους εκρηκτικούς μηχανισμούς και άλλα κακά πράγματα. Τέλος, αναρωτιέμαι ποιο θα είναι το κόστος για κάτι τέτοιο και πόσο συμφέρει δεδομένου της μικρής αξίας της πλειονότητας των μικρών δεμάτων.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 3, 2013)

> Τα ιπτάμενα οχήματα (drones) της Amazon θα μεταφέρουν τις ειδοποιήσεις για τον νέο φόρο ακινήτων στα σπίτια των πολιτών, όπως ανακοίνωσε σήμερα η Kυβέρνηση.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες πρόκειται για μια πρωτοβουλία του πρωθυπουργού, Αντώνη Σαμαρά, ο οποίος μετά την ανακοίνωση εγκατάστασης δωρεάν wi-fi σε όλη την επικράτεια αποφάσισε να προχωρήσει και άλλο το «φλέρτ» του με την υψηλή τεχνολογία.
> 
> ...


(πηγή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

Τελικά, τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο...


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2013)

Τέλος, ιδιαίτερα έντονες ήταν οι αντιδράσεις αρκετών βουλευτών των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων οι οποίοι εκδήλωσαν την ανησυχία τους πως τα ιπτάμενα οχήματα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν *για να ενταθούν οι ψεκασμοί στους πολίτες*.

(Από την ίδια πηγή).

Εσύ, Δύτη, γιατί τεχνηέντως αποκρύπτεις τη ζωτική αυτή πληροφορία; :cheek:


----------



## Marinos (Dec 3, 2013)

Μα κοίτα καλύτερα ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για πρακτικούς λόγους: Πού και πώς θα κυκλοφορούν τα ελικοπτεράκια;



Ορίστε μια δόση κυκλοφοριακού χάους από το _Fifth Element_:








Αλλά, να λύσουμε και μια απορία. Δεν έχουμε καλύτερη απόδοση για αυτά τα drones από *ιπτάμενα οχήματα*; Ακόμα να φτιάξουμε;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2013)

Μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη δεν τα λέει ο στρατός; Υπ' όψιν, δεν βλέπω το βίδεο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη δεν τα λέει ο στρατός;



Δεν θα έπρεπε ωστόσο να βρούμε και κάτι με καλύτερο δείκτη μπλαμπλά; Είναι δυνατό σε μελλοντολογικό μυθιστόρημα ή σε συζήτηση για το αμαζονικό αύριο, να θέλουμε 25 χαρακτήρες (μαζί με τα διαστήματα) για να περιγράψουμε το αερομηχάνημα που οι αγγλόφωνοι ονόμασαν... κηφήνα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη λένε τα UAV, όχι τα air drones γενικά, αν και είναι πολύ κοντινές έννοιες, συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται ως συνώνυμες και εν προκειμένω είναι ταυτόσημες. Η μικρή διαφορά έγκειται στον χειρισμό. Μη επανδρωμένο αεροσκάφος μπορεί να είναι και κάτι που λειτουργεί με τηλεχειρισμό, τα drones διαθέτουν αυτονομία μέσω ΤΝ.

Προτείνω επισήμως την απόδοση _*αερομπότ*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

Να τα λέμε «μέπο» = *μ*η *επ*ανδρωμέν*ο*. Ένα μέπο, πολλά μέπα. Άντε, για περισσότερη σαφήνεια, μεποσκάφος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Γιατί όμως να μη φτιάξουμε μια φυσιολογική μεταγραφή, *ο δρόνος*, *οι δρόνοι*, όπως ήδη ονομάζονται οι μουσικοί δρόνοι. Οι Γάλλοι, από το 1954, πήραν το αγγλικό _drone_ και το έκαναν και γαλλικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

:lol: Τα περισσότερα ευρήματα είναι κακοδακτυλογραφημένοι δρόμοι, αλλά υπάρχει και ένα δρόνος = drone για τα αεροπλανάκια...


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Δεν φέρνω καν πρωτολογισμό. Από την Αυγή:

...ο αμερικανικός στρατός δεν κωδικοποιεί (!) τα δεδομένα που μεταβιβάζουν οι *δρόνοι*... Το Πακιστάν μάλιστα ανέχεται τις όλο και συχνότερες "στοχοποιημένες" επιθέσεις των *δρόνων *που επιχειρούν από το Αφγανιστάν στο έδαφός του, ενάντια σε Ταλιμπάν.
http://archive.avgi.gr/nea-avgi/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=517139

Ο Μουλά Ναζίρ, υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος της Αλ Κάιντα εξοντώθηκε από επίθεση *δρόνων *των Αμερικανών στο Πακιστάν reporter.gr

Σκεφτείτε μόνο τα λογοπαίγνια με το _δρόμο_...


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Από Βικιπαίδεια:

DT-33A: Αεροσκάφη T-33A τροποποιημένα σε καθοδηγητές δρόνων.
QT-33A: Αεροσκάφη T-33A τροποποιημένα σε [καθοδηγητές] δρόνων στόχευσης.
TV-2KD: Αεροσκάφη TV-2 τροποποιημένα σε καθοδηγητές δρόνων.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-33_Shooting_Star

Έτοιμος είμαι να το βάλω στον τίτλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει αλλά έχει ένα θέμα με την διαφάνεια.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2013)

Ώστε δρόνοι; Γιατί όχι δρόνια;

Θέλουμε όρο που να δίνει και εύηχα σύνθετα. Δρονοδρόμια; Δρονοφωτογραφίες; Δρονοπορείες; Δρονοΐχνη;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 3, 2013)

What Happens if You Miss The Amazon Delivery Drone


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2013)

Ματιά *Προς το αύριο* από το ΒΗΜΑScience, με σχόλια για τις κατευθύνσεις που θα πάρει η επιστήμη και η ζωή μας με τους δρόνους: Drones από παντού! (_Το Βήμα_, 8. Δεκ. 2013)

Εκτός απ' την Άμαζον υπάρχει κι άλλος που το σκέφτεται να χρησιμοποιήσει δρόνους:






Εξάρχεια, παρακαλώ, κάνετε παράδοση; Α, ωραία, τότε μία Βεζούβιο μεγάλη και μία βετζετάριαν μεσαία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι το σκηνικό:

-Ναι, τι θα γίνει επιτέλους με την πίτσα μου, περιμένω δυο ώρες.
-Συγγνώμη, μάς πληροφόρησαν ότι την κατέρριψε η Π.Α. γιατί την πέρασαν για ιπτάμενο δίσκο που παραβίαζε το FIR μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2013)

Εντάξει, να σε ρίξει κανάς S-300. Αλλά αν σε ρίξουν τα καταδιωκτικά της Άμαζον επειδή παραβίασες τις γραμμές ανεφοδιασμού και μπερδεύτηκαν οι αποστολές της βιβλιοθήκης των αρχαίων εκδόσεων Γεωργιάδη;


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2013)

Εγώ πάω να βάλω τον δρόνο στον τίτλο και ελπίζω να μη μου τον καταρρίψει κανείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2013)

Κατάλαβα. Σε κανέναν δεν άρεσε το _αερομπότ _μου.



drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, να σε ρίξει κανάς S-300. Αλλά αν σε ρίξουν τα καταδιωκτικά της Άμαζον επειδή παραβίασες τις γραμμές ανεφοδιασμού και μπερδεύτηκαν οι αποστολές της βιβλιοθήκης των αρχαίων εκδόσεων Γεωργιάδη;




Α, μην ανησυχείς, του Γεωργιάδη θα πηγαίνουν με τα καμουφλαρισμένα ΑΤΙΑ τεχνολογίας που είναι γνωστή από την εποχή του Ζηνός και του Απόλλωνος.


----------



## LostVerse (Jan 16, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη λένε τα UAV, όχι τα air drones γενικά..



επίσης λέγονται και «ανεπάνδρωτα», όχι ιδιαίτερα καθιερωμένος όρος βέβαια. Εν προκειμένω τόσο το ένα όσο και το άλλο είναι αδόκιμα καθώς εδώ πρόκειται για ιπτάμενα οχήματα υπερβολικά μικρά για να ήταν επανδρωμένα έτσι ή αλλιώς. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν UAV που εξίσου είναι υπερβολικά μικρά, αλλά εδώ τερματίζεται η έννοια. 



nickel said:


> Γιατί όμως να μη φτιάξουμε μια φυσιολογική μεταγραφή, *ο δρόνος*, *οι δρόνοι*, όπως ήδη ονομάζονται οι μουσικοί δρόνοι. Οι Γάλλοι, από το 1954, πήραν το αγγλικό _drone_ και το έκαναν και γαλλικό.



Γιατί (χωρίς παρεξήγηση!!!) ακούγεται αστείο. Και δυο παραδείγματα ως προς το γιατί ακούγεται αστείο: 



nickel said:


> ...ο αμερικανικός στρατός δεν κωδικοποιεί (!) τα δεδομένα που μεταβιβάζουν οι *δρόνοι*... Το Πακιστάν μάλιστα ανέχεται τις όλο και συχνότερες "στοχοποιημένες" επιθέσεις των *δρόνων *που επιχειρούν από το Αφγανιστάν στο έδαφός του, ενάντια σε Ταλιμπάν.
> http://archive.avgi.gr/nea-avgi/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=517139
> 
> Ο Μουλά Ναζίρ, υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος της Αλ Κάιντα εξοντώθηκε από επίθεση *δρόνων *των Αμερικανών στο Πακιστάν reporter.gr



Εγώ προσωπικά γέλασα και με τα δυο και σκέφτηκα πόσο άσχετος μπορεί να ήταν ο μεταφραστής ή έστω πόσο βαριόταν/λίγο χρόνο είχε/you name it να χτυπήσει τη λέξη στο google. Ειδικά στο δεύτερο, αυθόρμητα σκέφτηκα ότι επρόκειτο ότι για UAV, αλλά ορθογραφικό λάθος/παραφθορά αναφερόμενο σε επίγειες δυνάμεις, ευτυχώς μετά είδα ότι λέει για Αμερικάνους και θυμήθηκα ότι δραγώνους (Royal Dragoons) έχει σήμερα μόνο η Αγγλία. :)



nickel said:


> Από Βικιπαίδεια:
> 
> DT-33A: Αεροσκάφη T-33A τροποποιημένα σε καθοδηγητές δρόνων.
> QT-33A: Αεροσκάφη T-33A τροποποιημένα σε [καθοδηγητές] δρόνων στόχευσης.
> ...



Η παραπάνω ανάρτηση ουσιαστικά επιβεβαιώνει ότι όπως και το google, έτσι κι η βίκι δεν είναι πανάκεια. Αν και το κείμενο από ό,τι βλέπω στο σύνδεσμο έχει αλλάξει τώρα. Ωστόσο, οι παραπάνω αποδόσεις είναι εντελώς αποτυχημένες. Π.χ. το πρόθεμα Q όταν προηγείται σε όλα τα αεροσκάφη που ακολουθούν το τυποποιημένο αμερικανικό σύστημα ονοματοδοσίας, σημαίνει ένα και μόνο πράγμα: Ιπτάμενο στόχο (Εξού και QF-4, QF-106, τελευταία ακόμα και QF-16). Ούτε «χχχ στόχευσης», ούτε καθοδηγητή χχχ, τίποτα. 
Είναι προφανές λοιπόν ότι η σημασία της λέξης drone μπορεί να αλλάξει δραματικά ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, πράγμα που στα αγγλικά είναι φυσιολογικό, όχι όμως και στα ελληνικά, δεν μπορείς να λες (έστω) δρόνο τον ιπτάμενο στόχο και ταυτόχρονα και το ιπτάμενο ταχυδρομικό ρομπότ της κάθε Amazon. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα για να περιγραφούν στα ελληνικά με την ίδια λέξη. 



Hellegennes said:


> Κατάλαβα. Σε κανέναν δεν άρεσε το _αερομπότ _μου.



Εμένα μου άρεσε. Αλλά όπως και με το «δρόνος» υπάρχει το πραγματικό πρόβλημα της καθιέρωσης, πρόβλημα που καθίσταται επιπλέον δυσεπίλυτο από το γεγονός ότι ο αγγλικός όρος δεν είναι πρόσφατος νεολογισμός, είναι γνωστή λέξη εδώ και δεκαετίες. 



nickel said:


> Δεν θα έπρεπε ωστόσο να βρούμε και κάτι με καλύτερο δείκτη μπλαμπλά; Είναι δυνατό σε μελλοντολογικό μυθιστόρημα ή σε συζήτηση για το αμαζονικό αύριο, να θέλουμε 25 χαρακτήρες (μαζί με τα διαστήματα) για να περιγράψουμε το αερομηχάνημα που οι αγγλόφωνοι ονόμασαν... κηφήνα;



Όταν είμαστε αμέτοχοι στις εξελίξεις, είναι φυσικό να μας αφήνουν πίσω τους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2014)

LostVerse said:


> Είναι προφανές λοιπόν ότι η σημασία της λέξης drone μπορεί να αλλάξει δραματικά ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, πράγμα που στα αγγλικά είναι φυσιολογικό, όχι όμως και στα ελληνικά, δεν μπορείς να λες (έστω) δρόνο τον ιπτάμενο στόχο και ταυτόχρονα και το ιπτάμενο ταχυδρομικό ρομπότ της κάθε Amazon.



Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο επιχείρημα για σταθερή απόδοση κάθε αγγλοσαξονικού *drone* σε ελληνικό *δρόνο*. Αλλά το ζήτημα δεν είναι να πείσω εσένα μόνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2014)

Εγώ προτιμώ την δική μου απόδοση, όχι από πείσμα, αλλά γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι χρήσιμη στην διάκριση των drones που χρησιμοποιούνται σε εναέριες αποστολές και αυτών που χρησιμοποιούνται σε υποθαλάσσιες (ή γενικά κάτω απ' το νερό). Έτσι μπορούμε να έχουμε _αερομπότ_ και _υδρομπότ_ (ή νερομπότ, για όποιον έχει πρόβλημα με την λογιοσύνη του υδρο-) ενώ μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε το απλό _ρομπότ_ για τα ground drones (ή ρομποτάνκ για τα ερπυστριοφόρα UGV). Υπόψη ότι το επιχείρημά μου αφορά κυρίως την διάκριση των όρων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2014)

Άντε μετά να δούμε τι θα κάνεις με τα hydrobots...

http://terminator.wikia.com/wiki/Hydrobot


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2014)

Θα τα ονομάσω υδρομπότ και πάλι, γιατί είναι απλώς ένας τύπος υδρόβιου drone. Επίσης είναι ταινία και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ; :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 14, 2014)

Τελικά, επειδή μου έτυχε σε μετάφραση, τι να βάλω τελικά; Τον δείκτη μπλαμπλα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Τελικά, επειδή μου έτυχε σε μετάφραση, τι να βάλω τελικά; Τον δείκτη μπλαμπλα;


Εξαρτάται από την ευρύτητα πνεύματος του επιμελητή. Τους νεολογισμούς τούς βάζουν όσοι κάνουν κουμάντο στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 14, 2014)

Νομίζω πως μπορώ να το περάσω... ;)


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2014)

Ματιές από το αύριο. Σαν να σκίσαμε λίγο μια κουρτίνα και να κρυφοκοιτάμε.

*The crocodile of Rethymno by drone**!*
(03.30-06.00 και 07.10-08.00)






Το μοντέλο (του δρόνου) λέγεται DJI Phantom 2 και ο ιδιοκτήτης και χειριστής του Νϊκος Σαράντος. Το μοντέλο του κροκόδειλου λέγεται Σήφης o Αμαριωτάκης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2014)

Πολύ καλή ιδέα! Με τέτοιον θόρυβο, ο Σήφης θα επιτεθεί σε αυτό το ενοχλητικό πράγμα (ή, εναλλακτικά, θα κρυφτεί όσο γίνεται πιο απόμερα) απλώς και μόνο για να βρει την ησυχία του...


----------



## sarant (Jul 20, 2014)

Ως Νίκος Σαραντάκος διαχωρίζω τη θέση μου.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 20, 2014)

Φασαρία όμως που κάνει...!


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Εκτός από τους δρόνους υπάρχουν τώρα και τα *δρονίδια*, τα *dronies*.

A 'dronie', also known as a 'sky selfie', is like selfie-plus – a 'selfie' taken, not by a camera phone in your outstretched hand, but by a flying drone camera.
Given the range and scope of a drone, a dronie is best done in a short video format, rather than a single image
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/s...e-selfie-is-dead.-Introducing-the-dronie.html

Το διαδίκτυο έχει γεμίσει δρονίδια / dronies, αρκεί να βάλετε τη (δεύτερη) λέξη στο Γκουγκλ.

Παρατηρήστε ότι η λέξη _δρονίδιο_ περιέχει και το «ίδιο» του selfie... :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2014)

Συνεχίζεται βέβαια η αναπηρία της απόδοσης με τον υπεράξιο συντελεστή μπλαμπλά:

I woke up today *without drones*, f16s, ambulances, blasts sounds, so I smiled from the deep of my heart 

«Ξύπνησα σήμερα *χωρίς μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη*, F16, ασθενοφόρα, εκρήξεις, ήχους εκρήξεων, και χαμογέλασα από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου».
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231340131

Το «χωρίς μη» βρίσκεται στα βάθη της δικής μου καρδιάς...

*Χωρίς δρόνους*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> «Ξύπνησα σήμερα *χωρίς μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη*, F16, ασθενοφόρα, εκρήξεις, ήχους εκρήξεων, και χαμογέλασα από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου». http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231340131
> 
> Το «χωρίς μη» βρίσκεται στα βάθη της δικής μου καρδιάς...


Επειδή το προθηματικό «μη» δεν αφορά μόνο τους δρόνους, σου ξαναθυμίζω τι έχω πει: ενωτικό (με ταυτόχρονο βγάλσιμο της γλώσσας σ' όποιον σας πει πως πρόκειται και καλά για αγγλισμό) και —άντε και δεν βλέπω την ώρα— τελικά ένωση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ο-«μη»!-Ή-μήπως…&p=81738&viewfull=1#post81738


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 11, 2014)

Δηλαδή προτιμάς τον αγγλισμό και τη δημιουργία νέας λέξης από το να πεις «ανεπάνδρωτα» γιατί, ξερωγώ, σου ακούγεται κάπως;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Δηλαδή προτιμάς τον αγγλισμό και τη δημιουργία νέας λέξης από το να πεις «ανεπάνδρωτα» γιατί, ξερωγώ, σου ακούγεται κάπως;


Δεν έμεινα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του _μη-επανδρωμένος_· αύριο μεθαύριο θα υπάρξει κάτι άλλο _μη-κάτι_ για το οποίο δεν θα είναι ευχερής η σύνθεση με το στερητικό _α(ν)-_ (το οποίο άλλωστε ούτε τώρα καλύπτει όλες τις περιπτώσεις) — και για εκεί είναι που κάνω εγώ την πρότασή μου.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 11, 2014)

Το φαντάστηκα ότι εκεί το πήγαινες, αλλά πιστεύω ότι πάντοτε θα βρίσκεται κάποια καλύτερη λύση - και, ούτως ή άλλως, μπορούμε να βλέπουμε κάθε περίπτωση χωριστά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2014)

Τι άλλο; Υπάρχει συχνά διαφορά ανάμεσα στο μη-κάτι και στο αν-κάτι. Π.χ. άλλο το μη μάχιμος και άλλο το άμαχος. Ποια καλύτερη λύση υπάρχει για το _μη γραμμικός_ (εξισώσεις, συστήματα, κτλ); Για το _μη κυβερνητικός_; _Μη αναστρέψιμος_; _Μη παραγωγικός_;


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2014)

Την πιο πάνω φραση εγώ θα την έκανα αλλιώς, για να κρατήσω τη ροή της και το ότι είναι λόγια 16χρονης κι όχι αξιωματικού σε αναφορά (τι είναι αυτό το _εκρήξεις, ήχους εκρήξεων_, ποιός μιλάει έτσι; ) :
Ξύπνησα χωρίς τηλεκατευθυνόμενα, εφ16, ασθενοφόρα, εκρήξεις


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2014)

Τελικά, θέλω να συνενέψω στην πρόταση του Εάριου στο #22: Το δρόνι, τα δρόνια. Δίνει εύκολα και λόγϊο τύπο (το δρόνιον) για τη στρατιωτική γραφειοκρατία και, αφού είναι πράγμα, δεν ξενίζει ίσως με το γένος του, όπως ο δρόνος. Οπότε η πιο πάνω κατά Έσμπη φράση της πιτσιρίκας θα γινόταν «_Ξύπνησα χωρίς δρόνια, εφ16, ασθενοφόρα, εκρήξεις_» και θα μας μετέφερε αμέσως σε ένα περιβάλλον φουτουριστικού πολέμου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2014)

Ο δρόνος. Όπως λέμε ο βόμβος, επίσημη ονομασία του μπάμπουρα. Είναι οικογένεια αυτά! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2014)

Να κάνουμε μια σφυγμομέτρηση. Καιρό έχουμε να βάλουμε. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2014)

Πολύ λαϊκός τύπος για κάτι που θέλεις να καθιερωθεί άμεσα. Οι λαϊκοί τύποι καθιερώνονται μετά από μακρόχρονη χρήση.


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2014)

Drones όπως έχει κυριαρχήσει να ονομάζονται παγκοσμίως, *οκτακόπτερα* ελληνιστί, ...

οκτακόπτερα :woot:

οκτακόπτερα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2014)

Υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία κλπ κλπ:

*Το κόπτερο, ένα άγνωστο υπερόπλο*


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2014)

Ο συγκεκριμένος δρόνος ήταν τετρακόπτερο (quadcopter).

*Quadcopter stops Serbia v Albania football match*
http://www.suasnews.com/2014/10/31809/quadcopter-stops-serbia-v-albania-football-match/


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 19, 2014)

"Drone" in Greek?
Many compelling and well-documented points have been made so far. More will probably follow. 
The primary focus? Which translation will endure the test of time.

But why get ahead of ourselves? 
Before attempting a rendition, I like to challenge my assumptions about the term in the original.

Below is a piece from the _Wall Street Journal_, dated Oct 9, 2014.
It may challenge your assumptions, if any, about the durability of the term "drone" itself!

*Why Some Drone Makers Hate the Word ‘Drone’ and Want to Change It
*_Unmanned-Aircraft Fans Nix Military Moniker, Search for Alternatives_

So, until that controversy is settled, «δρόνος» is the way to go :woot:
Your Gadfly


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow! Many thanks for spotting this out, Coastal. It just reinforced my preference for using the word “drone”! 
See how things are now:

Even the military can’t seem to agree on a name. For example, on their websites, the Army has used drone, the Navy has used UAV [unmanned aerial vehicle] and the Coast Guard has used UAS [unmanned aircraft system]. The Air Force’s preferred term, RPA [remotely piloted aircraft], recently received endorsement from top brass. ​
And a gem of word history that explains all:

However, it was the military that originally nicknamed the devices “drones,” said Ben Zimmer, a lexicographer who has researched the history of the term. In 1935, the U.S. Navy began using unmanned aircraft as aerial targets for shooting practice. The British Royal Navy had named its unmanned target aircraft the Queen Bee, Mr. Zimmer said, so in homage, the Navy called its targets “drones,” which means male bee. 
Many unmanned-aircraft enthusiasts say that is why the term drone is inaccurate—because it should refer only to aircraft used for target practice. But Mr. Zimmer disagrees, saying the military began arming unmanned aircraft and calling them “assault drones” in World War II. 
As early as 1946, the media had picked up the term. “Drones, as the radio-controlled aircraft are called, have many potentialities, civilian and military,” the magazine Popular Science wrote that year.

And here is the strongest argument against the word “umanned”:

“We have to stop defining the technology by what it’s not,” he said. “They used to call the car a horseless carriage.”
​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2014)

Στην Πολεμική Αεροπορία πάντως το ΜΕΑ [=Μη Επανδρωμένο Αεροσκάφος] είναι καθιερωμένο — άλλωστε υπάρχει και αντίστοιχη πολεμική μοίρα: http://www.haf.gr/el/structure/units/ata/units/131sm_meaf.asp


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Εαρίωνα. Αρκεί να συμφωνήσουν εκεί ότι drone = remotely piloted aircraft και εδώ ότι δρόνος = μη επανδρωμένο τηλεκατευθυνόμενο αεροσκάφος. Να το πει και η ΕΛΕΤΟ, να ξεμπερδεύουμε, γιατί _κηφήνες_ αποκλείεται να τα πούμε.

Άντε και με την κατάληξη του αμερικάνικου άρθρου:

Popular Science writer Kelsey Atherton, who writes weekly roundups of unmanned-aircraft news called “Keeping up with the droneses,” said opponents of the term should give up. “The battle is over and drone won,” he said.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 21, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ προτιμώ την δική μου απόδοση, όχι από πείσμα, αλλά γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι χρήσιμη στην διάκριση των drones που χρησιμοποιούνται σε εναέριες αποστολές και αυτών που χρησιμοποιούνται σε υποθαλάσσιες (ή γενικά κάτω απ' το νερό). Έτσι μπορούμε να έχουμε _αερομπότ_ και _υδρομπότ_ (ή νερομπότ, για όποιον έχει πρόβλημα με την λογιοσύνη του υδρο-) ενώ μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε το απλό _ρομπότ_ για τα ground drones (ή ρομποτάνκ για τα ερπυστριοφόρα UGV). Υπόψη ότι το επιχείρημά μου αφορά κυρίως την διάκριση των όρων.



Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:
_αεροδρόνος_
_υδροδρόνος_ > _υδρόνος_
_γεωδρόνος_

Ακόμη:
_αμφιδρόνος_ (αμφίβιος δρόνος)
υπερδρόνος

Και το καλύτερο, ο _μουσιδρόνος_ (όχι, δεν έχει μούσι):







Βεβαίως, είναι όλοι τους _ανανδρόνοι_ ή _μη-επανδρόνοι_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ...
> Βεβαίως, είναι όλοι τους _ανανδρόνοι_ ή _μη-επανδρόνοι_.



Δηλαδή, ο δρόνος είναι ο άνδρας που του 'φυγε το στερητικό αν-; Ανεντρανίστηκε. 
Και επανδρώνω = προσθέτω άνδρες ή αφαιρώ δρόνους; Ζαλίσ'κα μ' όλα αυτά τα *δρόμενα, το droning.

Α, ναι, να μην ξεχάσω τον e-δρόνο, τον ηλεδρόνο, τα ηλεκατευθυνόμενα μποτάκια botάκια.

And the ha-drone collider. :-D


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 21, 2014)

daeman said:


> Δηλαδή, ο δρόνος είναι ο άνδρας που του 'φυγε το στερητικό αν-; Ανεντρανίστηκε.
> Και επανδρώνω = προσθέτω άνδρες ή αφαιρώ δρόνους;



Κι ακόμη χειρότερα: _άνανδρος δρόνος_ (πιθανό πρόβλημα με τα μέλη του φεμινιστικού κινήματος βλέπω).

Αφαιρώ δρόνους = αποδρόνω (και καλή απόδραση, bro).



daeman said:


> Ζαλίσ'κα μ' όλα αυτά τα *δρόμενα, το droning.



Μπα, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, εσένα εύκολα τ' αυτί σου δεν _ιδρώνει_ ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Η γελοιότητα συνεχίζεται...
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231359877

Ο τίτλος:
*Μυστηριώδη drones πέταξαν πάνω από γαλλικά πυρηνικά εργοστάσια*

Στο κείμενο:
Ανησυχία έχει προκαλέσει στο Παρίσι η επιβεβαίωση από το υπουργείο Εσωτερικών ότι πάνω από επτά πυρηνικές μονάδες παραγωγής ρεύματος εθεάθησαν *μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη*.

Και ό,τι καταλάβει ο καθένας.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 31, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:
> _αεροδρόνος_
> _υδροδρόνος_ > _υδρόνος_
> _γεωδρόνος_
> ...





nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η γελοιότητα συνεχίζεται...
> http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231359877
> 
> Ο τίτλος:
> ...



Αυτοί εδώ είναι:
_μυστηδρόνοι_ (μυστηριώδεις δρόνοι) ή 
_μυστιδρόνοι_ (μυστικοί δρόνοι - αλλά τους είδανε :laugh:)


Μη κοιτάς που κάνω πλάκα, συμφωνώ. Ο _δρόνος_ είναι πρακτικός και εύηχος (ως απόδοση).


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Είναι η πιο χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση αμηχανίας από τα μέσα ενημέρωσης και πλήρους αδιαφορίας από όσους ασχολούνται με την ορολογία (εκτός από εμάς τους παρακατιανούς).


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 31, 2014)

WHEREAS,


nickel said:


> _Ανησυχία _έχει προκαλέσει στο Παρίσι η επιβεβαίωση από το υπουργείο Εσωτερικών ότι πάνω από επτά πυρηνικές μονάδες παραγωγής ρεύματος εθεάθησαν *μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη*.



AND WHEREAS,


dominotheory said:


> Αυτοί εδώ είναι:
> _μυστιδρόνοι_ (μυστικοί δρόνοι - αλλά τους είδανε :laugh:)



THEREFORE,
Τους _Mυστριδόνας _και τους Κύκλωπας,
τον θυμωμένο Ποσειδώνα μη φοβάσαι...


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## dominotheory (Oct 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είναι η πιο χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση αμηχανίας από τα μέσα ενημέρωσης και πλήρους αδιαφορίας από όσους ασχολούνται με την ορολογία (εκτός από εμάς τους παρακατιανούς).




Με άλλα λόγια: _στο Βιλαμπάχο Ελλάντα ακόμα τρίβουν ψάχνουν πώς θα το πουν_...





*
The ambulance drone that could save your life* 


*Ambulance drone is a flying defibrillator with fast response time*
The response time of emergency services can reach 10 or 15 minutes in many cities with heavy traffic, but that’s not good enough when someone is suffering a heart attack. A student at the Netherlands’ Delft University of Technology has unveiled a possible solution. The ambulance drone designed by Alec Momont can fly at 60 miles per hour (100 kph) to deliver a defibrillator to a patient in mere minutes.


*** Για τους _παρακατιανούς_ θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω: μακάριος αυτός που αγαπά αυτό που κάνει (και, συνήθως, το κάνει καλά). Άλλοι έχουν το πρόβλημα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2014)

...
Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Drones






Featuring the ha-drone collider.


----------



## Earion (Nov 14, 2014)

Οι δρόνοι ως κοινωνικό φαινόμενο, Πράξη Πρώτη. Το νέο ζητούμενο: *drone privacy*. Πώς θα το αποδώσουμε ελληνικά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> Το νέο ζητούμενο: *drone privacy*. Πώς θα το αποδώσουμε ελληνικά;



Προστασία της ιδιωτικότητας από τα μάτια των δρόνων (η μακροσκελής εκδοχή)


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 14, 2014)

_drone privacy?_...hmm...
Actually, exact search results for the two words together as a single unit (i.e., "drone privacy" within quotes), are few and far between.

As is, without some context, _drone privacy_ returns hits that make no sense. Why? Because this word combination is open to multiple interpretations ranging anywhere from _privacy rights for drones_ to _drones' rights to privacy_!

Α semblance of common sense finally emerges after a 3rd term is arbitrarily added:
drone privacy law makes perfect sense assuming _law_ is the context under review. To wit _νομοθεσία περί δρόνων και ιδιωτικότητας_

However, if the focus is on _protecting privacy against drone surveillance_ then translation should be adjusted accordingly.

Otherwise, trying to translate "drone privacy" out of context is per se an exercise in futility.


----------



## Earion (Nov 14, 2014)

I meant peoples' right of privacy, Coastal Fog; it didn't cross my mind that machines have (or demand) rights. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> As is, without some context, _drone privacy_ returns hits that make no sense.



Without context or quotation marks, the first thing that Google returns now is this:

*Privacy Issues With Commercial Drones - Business Insider*

and then this:

Pilots must warn the public about drone flights, says ICO privacy advice


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 14, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:
> _αεροδρόνος_
> _υδροδρόνος_ > _υδρόνος_
> _γεωδρόνος_
> ...





dominotheory said:


> Αυτοί εδώ είναι:
> _μυστηδρόνοι_ (μυστηριώδεις δρόνοι) ή
> _μυστιδρόνοι_ (μυστικοί δρόνοι - αλλά τους είδανε :laugh:)



Α, ναι, κι ο _ταχυδρόνος_ (πάει κι ο ταχυδρόμος :down:).


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

Ναι, ναι, μπράβο!

ταχυδρομικός δρόνος > *ταχυδρόνος*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> _υδροδρόνος_ > _υδρόνος_


Ειδικά γι' αυτό, λόγω και του ομόηχου ιδρώνω, μήπως είναι προτιμότερος ο υδατοδρόνος;


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> Το νέο ζητούμενο: *drone privacy*. Πώς θα το αποδώσουμε ελληνικά;



Actually, folks, the way the zitoumenon was originally put is "drone privacy."
_As is_ means as a single unit _within quotes_, and as such it limits the search to an exact phrase.

But if you meant to say drone _plus _privacy, now that's 2 separate terms. 
Combining the zitoumena within the same search will yield different results. 

Sadly, for all its benefits, email is still the poorest form of communication. 
More often than not, it can point research in the wrong direction.

Bottom line: 
Like most of you, I'm no mind reader. All I can see here is text. So help me. 
Specifying upfront your exact _zitoumenon _ is highly likely to result in a win-win for all:
It saves everyone lots of time, and makes answering inquiries a real breeze.
Thx much


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ειδικά γι' αυτό, λόγω και του ομόηχου ιδρώνω, μήπως είναι προτιμότερος ο υδατοδρόνος;


Ναι, αυτό, όπως και κάποια άλλα, γράφτηκε με αρκετά χιουμοριστική διάθεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, ντόμινε, τα αποθέματα χιούμορ μου φαίνεται να έχουν εξαντληθεί (ευτυχώς, από εξωλεξιλογιακούς λόγους). :)


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 14, 2014)

Και αντικειμενικά, νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις άδικο, γιατί είναι εντυπωσιακά πρόσφορος για λεξιπλασίες ο _δρόνος_.


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συγγνώμη, ντόμινε, τα αποθέματα χιούμορ μου φαίνεται να έχουν εξαντληθεί (ευτυχώς, από εξωλεξιλογιακούς λόγους). :)





dominotheory said:


> Και αντικειμενικά, νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις άδικο, γιατί είναι εντυπωσιακά πρόσφορος για λεξιπλασίες ο _δρόνος_.



Εννοώ ότι, για εμένα τουλάχιστον, δεν φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν είδες κάποιο αστείο, γιατί ο δρόνος δίνει σύνθετα που ακούγονται πολύ φυσικά.


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Ναι, αυτό, όπως και κάποια άλλα, γράφτηκε με αρκετά χιουμοριστική διάθεση.



Αυτό δεν ξέρω με τι διάθεση γυρίστηκε, αλλά ιδού, κυρίες και κύριοι που ασχολείστε μανιωδώς με τους δρόνους (drone porn), το πρώτο drone porn, γυρισμένο από έναν _μπανιστηρόδρονο_[SUP]© [/SUP]:

Drone Boning*



Spoiler










For all drone lovers out there. :-D


* This collocation is indeed ambiguous. Is the drone actually boning, or just watching, horny?
Btw, the drones, do they have dronegasms? Or the queen bee, for that matter?
Do androids dream of electric sheep?


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

Πάντως, το μέσο προσφέρεται περισσότερο για _δρονομάτι_ παρά για _δρονοπορνό_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2014)

Μ' αρέσει αυτή η οικονομία συλλαβών. Περιμένω την στιγμή που τα ΕΛΤΑ θα έχουν ανάλογες υπηρεσίες και θα μας ειδοποιούν ότι το πακέτο μας δρονολογήθηκε. Αν και με τα ΕΛΤΑ είναι πιο πιθανό ο δρόνος να χάνει τον δρόμο του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

Τα Ελληνικά Ταχυδρονεία μπορεί να αποτελέσουν την έκπληξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2014)

Ο ταχυδρόνος πέθανε...


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 14, 2014)

daeman said:


> Αυτό δεν ξέρω με τι διάθεση γυρίστηκε, αλλά ιδού, κυρίες και κύριοι που ασχολείστε μανιωδώς με τους δρόνους (drone porn), το πρώτο drone porn, γυρισμένο από έναν _μπανιστηρόδρονο_[SUP]© [/SUP]



Εγώ φταίω, που μίλησα για "σύνθετα που ακούγονται πολύ φυσικά".

Ωστόσο, το δικό σου ήταν art-core, ας παίξουμε και λίγο hard core:






Voted Off The Island - Jello Biafra



Spoiler



Voted off the island of normality
Voted off the island of conformity
*Voted off the island of drones*
Damn proud of it too!

Voted off the island of the neckties
Voted off the island of the 9 to 5
Voted off the island of the flags
Damn proud of it too!

Voted off the island of the mainstream
Voted off the island of the wannabes
Voted off the island of the Kennedys!
Damn proud of it too

Voted off the island
Voted off the island
Voted off the island
See ya!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Ποια Άμαζον και ιστορίες μου λέτε σείς... :) http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...-Near-San-Ysidro-Port-of-Entry-289353601.html


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Ποια Άμαζον και ιστορίες μου λέτε σείς... :) http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...-Near-San-Ysidro-Port-of-Entry-289353601.html



Honey, I know, I know
I know times are changing
_It's time we all reach out
For something new, that means you too
_
Crystal rain, speed will reign
Drones will rain, without rein
_If you know what I'm singing about up here
C'mon, raise your hand_

Purple rain, purple rain
I only want to see you
Underneath the purple rain 

:twit:

Purple Rain - Etta James






Βρέχει κουφέτα. Godspeed Devilspeed, you speedrones. Speedy Gonzales indeed.

Speed-running > speedroning. Drug trafficking > dronicking.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2015)

Προτεινόμενοι κανονισμοί εναέριας κυκλοφορίας για τους δρόνους (μη-εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης): http://www.faa.gov/regulations_policies/rulemaking/media/021515_sUAS_Summary.pdf


----------



## vardaloupas (May 15, 2015)

Καταλήξαμε τελικά ποια είναι η μετάφραση του drone; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2015)

Φοβούμαι ότι δεν έχει κατασταλάξει η μετάφραση ακόμη. Θα συνιστούσα, για σιγουριά, μια ωραία περιγραφική απόδοση.


----------



## Resident (May 15, 2015)

Και γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το "κηφήνας" αφού το drone σημαίνει κηφήνας;


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Μη μου το χαλάς. Ο κηφήνας έχει ήδη μεταφορική σημασία και δεν ταιριάζει να τη δώσουμε σε αυτό το τόσο δραστήριο μηχάνημα. Υπάρχει μια πρόταση του Γραφείου της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (εδώ) και εγώ επιμένω ότι ο *δρόνος* είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή επιλογή.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

Resident said:


> Kαι γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το "κηφήνας" αφού το drone σημαίνει κηφήνας;



Why should you want to know?
Don't you mind about the future?
Don't you try to think ahead?
Save tomorrow for tomorrow;
Think about today instead.
What's the buzz? Tell me what's happening. 

The catcher in the rye The buzzer in the sky.


Κηφήνας; Κι ύστερα αυτός θα κάααθεται.


----------



## Resident (May 15, 2015)

Α, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το δρόνος. Το τηλεσκάφος μπορεί να είναι και το καραβάκι που παίζουν τα παιδιά στην θάλασσα, πάντως. Το τηλεαεροπλάνο είναι ίσως πιο σωστό. Και οι κηφήνες δραστήριοι είναι, φαντάσου να δούλευαν κιόλας...θα πέθαιναν σωρηδόν από την εξάντληση...


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Resident said:


> Και οι κηφήνες δραστήριοι είναι, φαντάσου να δούλευαν κιόλας...θα πέθαιναν σωρηδόν από την εξάντληση...



Θα σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά ο κηφήνας πεθαίνει με το πρώτο πήδημα. Δεν λέγεται «δραστήριος» αυτό.

Should a drone succeed in mating he soon dies because the penis and associated abdominal tissues are ripped from the drone's body after sexual intercourse.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drone_(bee)#Role


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά ο κηφήνας πεθαίνει με το πρώτο πήδημα. Δεν λέγεται «δραστήριος» αυτό.
> ...



Wham, bam? No, thank you, ma'am.  That's a bummer for the poor buzzer.


Queen Bee - Koko Taylor & Lonnie Brooks


----------



## Resident (May 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Should a drone succeed in mating he soon dies because the penis and associated abdominal tissues are ripped from the drone's body after sexual intercourse.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drone_(bee)#Role



Πολύ τους συμπάθησα με αυτό. Δεν το ήξερα. Από κάτι τέτοια θα βγήκε το vagina dentata. Και μόνο γι αυτό θα έπρεπε να τους τιμήσουμε μεταφράζοντας το drone κηφήνα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Μόνο αν συντρίβονται ελλείψει καυσίμων αμέσως μετά την ολοκλήρωση της πρώτης τους σοβαρής αποστολής.


----------



## sarant (May 17, 2015)

Σε κάποιους δεν άρεσε ο δρόνος διότι δεν είναι τρισχιλιετής. Έτσι προτείνεται το 
"θρώνακες", όπου θρώναξ είναι γλώσσα του Ησυχίου, ο κηφήνας στη λακωνική διάλεκτο.

http://defense3.com/2015/05/15/εξοπλισμένοι-θρώνακες-για-την-ιορδαν/

Και επειδή υπάρχει κάποια ηχητική ομοιότητα, μπορεί και να πιάσει.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2015)

Μόνο που οι δρόνοι και οι drones έχουν τόση σχέση με τους αρχαίους Λάκωνες όση και οι καουμπόηδες.

Καλημέρες!


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

Είναι κι ένα απ' τα παραδείγματα εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doric_Greek#Laconian
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο συνδυασμός αρχαιοπρέπειας και ηχητικής ομοιότητας θα αποδειχθεί καταλυτικός για την εδραίωσή του.


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2015)

Να το δοκιμάσουμε κι αυτό, γιατί όχι; Αλλά να σκεφτούμε κι αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω: πώς θα λειτουργήσει στη σύνθεση; Ο δρόνος είναι πιο οικονομικός (δρονο-), ο θρώνακας έχει μια συλλαβή παραπάνω (θρωνακο-). Γιατί βέβαια δεν μπορείς να πεις θρωνο-.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

Για το θρωνακοδρόμιο και τα θρωνακοΐχνη προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι τα προκύπτοντα σύνθετα είναι καλύτερα απ' τα αντίστοιχα δρονοδρόμιο και δρονοΐχνη. Άλλα παράγωγα στην αγγλική έχουμε (που να μην είναι δίλεκτα και άνω, εννοώ);


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2015)

Είστε αδίστακτοι δρονοφόνοι!


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είστε αδίστακτοι δρονοφόνοι!


Όχι εμείς — απλώς έπεσες σε Ερμή ανάδρονο!


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Όχι εμείς — απλώς έπεσες σε Ερμή ανάδρονο!



Γι' αυτό λες να νιώθω σαν να άνοιξαν οι πύλες του Δρονοκαΐτειου;


----------



## sarant (May 17, 2015)

Δρονοφόνοι ή δρονοφόβοι;


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Γι' αυτό λες να νιώθω σαν να άνοιξαν οι πύλες του Δρονοκαΐτειου;


Έλα τώρα, μην γίνεσαι φτωχοπρόδρονος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2015)

Επιτέλους, μην κάνετε σαν διαδρονιστές!


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

Σι, πα-δρόνε!


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως θα επικαλεστώ τον Ηράκλειτο, που είπε (πάνω κάτω): Ο δρόνος που ανεβαίνει κι ο δρόνος που κατεβαίνει είναι ένας κι ο ίδιος δρόνος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2015)

Είναι ο δρόνος ο λιγότερο ταξιδεμένος, μάλλον.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

Βλέπω δρονολογούνται εξελίξεις.


----------



## sarant (May 17, 2015)

Τον περίδρονο είπαμε!


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2015)

http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1500033724

Ορίστε, οι Αμερικανοί αποφάσισαν ότι δεν πάει άλλο χωρίς *δρονολόγιο*, δηλαδή χωρίς μητρώο των δρόνων που βρίσκονται στα χέρια ιδιωτών.

Το πόσο με εκνευρίζουν τα υβρίδια του είδους «drone-ολόγιο» θα πρέπει να το φανταστείτε...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 20, 2015)

Αύγουστος Κορτώ στο Φέισμπουκ:

Εδώ να δηλώσω την αγάπη μου για τον εξελληνισμό των ξένων λέξεων. Είναι κάτι που λατρεύω: απ' τα σιντιά και τα ντιβιντιά (τότε που είχαμε ακόμα όλοι σιντιέρες και ντιβιντιέρες), τα ταξιά (ή ακόμα πιο ηδονικά, ταξά) που σε πάνε σ' ένα ραντεβού όπου ανυπομονείς να φτάσεις, μέχρι το μήνυμα που σκάει στο φατσομπούκι (όρος απείρως πιο χορταστικός απ' το σκέτο Facebook, αν κι αγαπώ εξίσου το φουμπού) από φίλο που λέει ότι έχει να σε δει καιρό, και πότε θα βγούμε για τίποτα κοκτέλια; Τις λέξεις βλέπεις, όπως και τους ανθρώπους, τις θέλουμε δικές μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2015)

:)

Ίσως, για να υιοθετηθεί ομόηχος εξελληνισμός (μεταγραμματισμός, τρόπον τινά), θα πρέπει να εφεύρουμε ελληνική ετυμολογία. Να πούμε ότι, παρά τη σημασία του drone «κηφήνας», η προέλευση της λέξης είναι από το ελληνικό _δρων_, που σε κάποιο στιγμή απροσεξίας νόμισαν ότι σημαίνει αδρανής και φτιάξανε τον drone. Να που τώρα ο drone γίνεται γνήσιος δρων. Κινδυνεύουμε βέβαια έτσι να δούμε τον drone να γίνεται... δρώνος. 

:)


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Κινδυνεύουμε βέβαια έτσι να δούμε τον drone να γίνεται... δρώνος.


Με τον δρόνο βαλλ*αντώνω
μα και με τον δρώνο ιδρώνω.

* _Η άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας:_ Το "βαλαντώνω" γράφεται μπαμπινιωτιστί με δύο "λ", επειδή: "_< αρχ. _βαλλάντιον_, αγν. ετύμου. Η γρ. με δύο _λλ_ είναι καλύτερα μαρτυρημένη_". Καλά μαρτύρια!


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2015)

Themis said:


> ...
> * _Η άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας:_ Το "βαλαντώνω" γράφεται μπαμπινιωτιστί με δύο "λ", επειδή: "_< αρχ. _βαλλάντιον_, αγν. ετύμου. Η γρ. με δύο _λλ_ είναι καλύτερα μαρτυρημένη_". Καλά μαρτύρια!



Μαντουβάλλα, αγάπη γλλυκιά μου
για σένα βαλλαντώνω
κλλαίω, πονώ και λλιώνω
το βαλλάντιό σου δώσ' μου 
να τ' αβγατίσω, φως μου
να κάνω εγώ τα λλου πολλλλά
και βλλέπουμε για τα λλεφτά

~ Ο Σαλλονικιός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2015)

daeman said:


> [...]
> ~ Ο Σαλλονικιός


Και όχι ο Καταυλλακιώτης;


----------



## Earion (Mar 19, 2016)

*5 Awesome Uses for Drone Technology*

by Roy Graham (http://iq.intel.com)

_Interest in flying robot technology is skyrocketing, bringing a thrilling wave of novel uses for drones from saving lives to creating new entertainment._

Initially known to many for their military use, drones have evolved quickly into tools for creating and enjoying new experiences. They have become flying extensions of the human desire to innovate, help people and have fun. … Nearly four million commercial drones are expected to sell this year, rising to 16 million a year by 2020 … Three years ago, this technology was so expensive, so unattainable, that only the professional cinematographer could afford it … now a full drone racing kit with flying google can be bought for about $1,000.

Like many new technologies that become affordable and widely available, these flying robots are proving to be useful as well as entertaining. In war-torn Syria, drones are delivering food to starving villages. Drones carry cargo so frequently in Rwanda that they have their own airport.

Here are five innovative ways drones are bring used:

*Drones on the Silver Screen*

Using drones to capture footage that would normally require expensive helicopters or cranes is more common not just in major Hollywood productions but also in videos created by small production houses and even amateurs.

*Drones Scare Geese to Protect Other Animals*

On the beaches of the Ottawa River, geese reign wide swaths of land as tyrants, proving resistant to all efforts to dislodge them and rendering most of the watery real estate uninhabitable. Ottawa, however, has a new trick up its sleeve. The GooseBuster is a drone fitted with speakers blaring the howl of a grey wolf as it zooms through the air (geese hate flying wolves). Unsurprisingly, it’s done wonders, scaring off the winged bullies at lightening speeds.

*Drones Capture the Eye of the Storm*

Because drones are unmanned and cheap, scientists can send them into all kinds of dangerous situations. One explorer, Sam Cossman, even sacrificed a camera-mounted drone to capture mind-blowing images and footage of active volcano Vanuatu. For those more interested in academics, drones can venture inside a tornado. Right now, scientists have a lot of questions about how tornadoes are formed, and although the movie _Twister_ showed otherwise, humans can’t safely collect data from the center. Engineering students at Oklahoma State University could be changing that in the future. They are working to develop drones capable of flying into dangerous storms and collecting data.

*Drones Lift Urban Artists*
When these flying machines are used for surveillance and military combat they invoke authoritarian symbolism, so it was shocking for many to see rebellious drones defacing a colossal Calvin Klein outdoor advertisement in New York under the dark of night. Last April, KATSU, a well-known graffiti artist, vandal and ne’er-do-well, used a drone armed with a can of spray paint to draw horizontal slash marks across the gargantuan billboarded face of Kendall Jenner.

*Drones Join a Fight Club*

The dream of battling robots to the death has been around ever since robots were first imagined. Something about unmanned machinery summons the inner toddler in everyone who used to mash action figures together until a limb popped off.
So it seems only natural that the most exciting use of this high-tech gadgetry is making them fight each other for human amusement. Robot Combat League, anyone? But fighting while flying takes the amusement to new levels.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2016)

Εδώ οι δρόνοι αρχίσανε να κάνουν παραδόσεις στην Αμερική κι εμείς δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμα τα γλωσσικά μέζεα να βάλουμε τη λέξη στο μισό εκατομμύριο των δικών μας. 

Η είδηση στο in.gr:

Iπτάμενος ταχυδρόμος
*Πρώτο νόμιμο ντελίβερι με drone στις ΗΠΑ*

Μια νεοφυής επιχείρηση ονόματι Flirtey μπορεί να καμαρώνει ότι είναι η πρώτη που πραγματοποίησε εγκεκριμένη από τις Αρχές παράδοση αγαθών στις ΗΠΑ με αυτόνομο drone σε αστικό περιβάλλον.

Στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο για τη λειτουργία των μη επανδρωμένων εναέριων οχημάτων (UAV) είναι αυστηρό και τείνει να γίνει αυστηρότερο, καθώς ο πληθυσμός των συσκευών αυτών αυξάνεται συνεχώς. [...]
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1500067305​
Το «ντελίβερι» μια χαρά ταιριάζει στον τίτλο, και οι ντελιβεράδες μια χαρά μάς εξυπηρετούν, ο δρόνος μάς τρομάζει.
Σάμπως έχουμε συμφωνήσει στο μακρινάρι (για το UAV, το Unmanned Aerial Vehicle); Στο in.gr το λέει «*μη επανδρωμένο εναέριο όχημα*», στον τίτλο της η Βικιπαίδεια «μη επανδρωμένο αεροσκάφος» (οποία αναβάθμιση!) και στο κείμενο «*μη επανδρωμένη ιπτάμενη μηχανή*».

Στο μεταξύ οι Γάλλοι (ναι, οι ακατάδεκτοι) έχουν:

Un drone (de l'anglais « faux-bourdon ») désigne un appareil militaire. En France, par abus de langage, le terme drone désigne aussi un aéronef sans pilote destiné à un usage public et on emploie drone militaire ou drone de combat pour désigner un matériel équipé d'armements. Les Anglo-Saxons nomment ainsi un appareil non militaire sans personne à bord, télécommandé ou autonome, qui peut éventuellement emporter une charge utile, destinée à des missions (ex. : de surveillance, de renseignement, d'exploration, de transport, etc.) par UAV (pour Unmanned Aerial Vehicle), ou encore RPAS (Remotely Piloted Aircraft Systems). Les drones sont utilisés au profit des forces armées ou de sécurité — police, douane, etc. — d'un État. Les UAV ont des applications civiles (Cinéma, télévision, agriculture, environnement) La charge utile du drone de combat ou UCAV (Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle) en fait une arme. [...]
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drone​
Δεν ξέρω από πότε την έχουν ενσωματώσει στη γαλλική γλώσσα, πάντως τη βλέπω και σε Larousse μου του 2002.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2016)

Κι εδώ χρησιμοποιούνται. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσοι έχουν τέτοιο πράγμα, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται στην τοπογραφία (μέχρι κάποιο όριο, από εκεί και πέρα χρειάζεσαι άδεια). Οι τοπογράφοι τα λένε αεροπλανάκια και κάνουν εναέριες αποτυπώσεις με GPS. Κάποιοι βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο που είχα προτείνει κι εγώ: αερομπότ, το οποίο δίνει και το εξίσου εύχρηστο -κατά την γνώμη μου- _υδρομπότ_ για τα UUV.


----------



## Earion (Aug 24, 2016)

*Watch a trained eagle take out a drone in mid-air*

Mike Murphy, _Quartz _(February 03, 2016)

What’s the best way to stop a bad guy with a drone? A good guy with a drone-fighting eagle, apparently. At least, that’s the logic of the Dutch National Police, who released a video showing off their new eagle on Jan. 31.

As drones get cheaper and easier to obtain, new dangers are beginning to appear. Drones have fallen out of the sky onto ski slopes, they’ve fallen into the stands at the US Open, and even onto the White House lawn. Some people also worry that drones could be used for terror attacks. Instead of relying on high-tech solutions to the problem —like using another drone, perhaps— the Dutch police partnered with Guard From Above, a bird-of-prey training company, to teach an eagle to snatch drones from the sky. The police are using the eagle as a test, and if they’re happy with the results after a few months, they’ll decide whether to unleash the bird on drones in the wild.

...................

http://qz.com/608410/watch-a-trained-eagle-take-out-a-drone-in-mid-air/


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Earion said:


> *Watch a trained eagle take out a drone in mid-air*
> ...



Drone falconry. Aquila dronea. The orcs are defeated, the eagles arrive.  I like their methodrone! 

Methodrone - The Black Cadillacs


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 25, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εδώ χρησιμοποιούνται. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσοι έχουν τέτοιο πράγμα, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται στην τοπογραφία (μέχρι κάποιο όριο, από εκεί και πέρα χρειάζεσαι άδεια). Οι τοπογράφοι τα λένε αεροπλανάκια και κάνουν εναέριες αποτυπώσεις με GPS.



Ακούγεται λίγο πιο ασφαλές από τη δραστηριότητα στην οποία επιδιδόταν το πρώτο (και μέχρι στιγμής μοναδικό) ΓΤΙΑ* που έχω δει: την κινηματογράφηση ενός γάμου πριν από έναν χρόνο περίπου, και πιο συγκεκριμένα την άφιξη τής νύφης στην εκκλησία και κατόπιν την αναχώρηση των νεονύμφων. Η συσκευή πετούσε λίγα μόλις μέτρα πάνω από τα συνωστισμένα κεφάλια των παρισταμένων.

* Προσωρινή ονομασία μέχρι να μελετήσω καλύτερα τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές.


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2016)

*Egg-shaped drone aims to crack UAV market*
Reuters (Thursday, September 1, 2016)

[video]http://www.reuters.com/video/2016/09/01/egg-shaped-drone-aims-to-crack-uav-marke?videoId=369725464&videoChannel=118169[/video]






Αβγοδρόνοι και ... αβγοδρομ/νίες!


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2016)

Earion said:


> *Egg-shaped drone aims to crack UAV market*
> Reuters (Thursday, September 1, 2016)
> ...


"Crack"? When it hatches then, I guess we'll get a chickdrone, or maybee a chickbee. Like this guinea bee, only not so beenign:






_Anthophila cavia nonfamiliaris_

Counting our bees beefore they hatch. Crossbreeding, φωτομιξογένεια.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 6, 2017)

dominotheory said:


> Με άλλα λόγια: _στο Βιλαμπάχο Ελλάντα ακόμα τρίβουν ψάχνουν πώς θα το πουν_...
> *
> The ambulance drone that could save your life*
> The response time of emergency services can reach 10 or 15 minutes in many cities with heavy traffic, but that’s not good enough when someone is suffering a heart attack. A student at the Netherlands’ Delft University of Technology has unveiled a possible solution. The ambulance drone designed by Alec Momont can fly at 60 miles per hour (100 kph) to deliver a defibrillator to a patient in mere minutes.



Κι ενώ εδώ, στη γη της τρισχιλιετούς, ακόμη το ψάχνουμε τ' ονοματάκι, αλλού προχωράει το θέμα με τους _ασθενοδρόνους_ (και τους δρόνους, γενικότερα).






Argo Design - Autonomous Medical Ambulance Drone Simulation 

(check also: Interesting Engineering)


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2017)

Περιεκτική παρουσίαση του ζητήματος από το σημερινό ιστολόγημα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου.

*Drone, δηλαδή δρόνος*
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/06/02/drone/


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2017)

Ήταν χρήσιμη η πρωτοβουλία του Νίκου Σαραντάκου να εκθέσει στο ιστολόγιό του τις διάφορες απόψεις για την απόδοση του drone. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο έγκυρο δημοσκοπικό βαρόμετρο, αλλά, αν όλοι οι συνομιλητές απέρριπταν την πρόταση για τον «δρόνο», η πρόταση θα είχε τραυματιστεί θανάσιμα.

Υπήρξε ευρεία αποδοχή του «δρόνου», αλλά είχαμε και αντιπροτάσεις, όπως και τεκμηριωμένες αντιρρήσεις. Συγκεκριμένα (οι αριθμοί, σύμφωνα με την αρίθμηση των αναρτήσεων):


 δρόνος (1, 5, 16, 19, 33, 34, 48, 52, 70, 91, 113, 116, 121, 152, 166, 199)
 ντρόουν ή ντρον (3, 9, 54, 59, 101, 137, 166), ντρόνος (18), ντροουνάκι (41), ντρονάκι (41), ντρόνι (41, 87, 108, 137), δρόνι (82, 108, 121)
 ελικοπτεράκι (37, 54, 59, 186)
 τηλεκατευθυνόμενο (32, 118, 186)
 Από ονομασίες εντόμων, ενίοτε με χιουμοριστική διάθεση: ληλιγκόφτερο (4), σερσένι (8), βώκος (19), κουνούπι (25), μπάμπουρας (35), τηλεμπάμπουρας(44, 113), τηλετζιτζίκι (44), σβούρος (48), θρώναξ (50), βομβυλιός (90), ζουζούνι (160)
 Τεχνολογικές: τηλέπτερο (26), τηλεκόπτερο (60, 133), τηλεόπτερο (87)
 κηφήνας (8)

Δηλαδή, κάποιοι δεν θέλουν τον εξελληνισμό (ή δεν θεωρούν εύκολη την επικράτησή του) και προτείνουν διάφορες μεταγραφές του αγγλικού. Όπως αντέτεινε ο Σαραντάκος: «Δυστυχώς, αν μείνει ντρόουν, αυτό είναι εγγύηση ότι θα γράφεται drone.»

Άλλοι αναφέρουν το «ελικοπτεράκι» και το «τηλεκατευθυνόμενο» της καθομιλουμένης, που θεωρώ ότι έχουν μέλλον αλλά εύκολα καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί δεν μπορούν να γίνουν τα αντίστοιχα του drone.

Σε πιο δημιουργική διάθεση ήταν οι προτάσεις που θυμίζουν έντομα με χαρακτηριστικό βόμβο.

Κάποιοι δεν ήθελαν τον εξελληνισμό επειδή θα δημιουργούσε την εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι έχει αρχαιοελληνική αρχή.

Ένα ενδιαφέρον εύρημα ήταν ότι πλέον η επίσημη απόδοση των δρόνων είναι «*Συστήματα μη Επανδρωμένων Αεροσκαφών*» (*ΣμηΕΑ*): Κανονισμός – γενικό πλαίσιο πτήσεων Συστημάτων μη Επανδρωμένων Αεροσκαφών - ΣμηΕΑ (Unmanned Aircraft Systems - UAS).

http://www.dronesmania.gr/641/nomiko-plesio-pou-afora-ta-drones-se-p-evropi-ke-ellada/
http://www.ypa.gr/userfiles/fa3cb89c-ac1a-4d4b-99ab-a34f011804e1/document (2) ΦΕΚ-30-9-2016.pdf


Έγραψα και δύο δικά μου σχόλια, και τα αντιγράφω εδώ για όσους δεν βαριούνται να τα διαβάσουν:

#171

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Νίκο Σαραντάκο, που με τη δημοσιοποίηση του προβληματισμού για τον δρόνο δίνει την ευκαιρία για αρκετές γλωσσολογικές παρατηρήσεις σε ένα τεράστιο κεφάλαιο: τον εξελληνισμό αγγλικής, συνήθως, ορολογίας, ιδίως καθημερινής χρήσης.

Είναι φυσιολογικό να θέλει κανείς, ιδίως για αντικείμενα ή έννοιες καθημερινής χρήσης, να έχει μια κοινή ονομασία με την οποία θα επικοινωνεί, με σαφήνεια και οικονομία, με τους υπόλοιπους ομόγλωσσους. Γι’ αυτό ο ρόλος των ορολόγων είναι να βρίσκουν όρους που πληρούν αρκετές προϋποθέσεις (αρχές κατοχυρωμένες σε Διεθνές Πρότυπο για την Ορολογία), και βοηθά αν η δουλειά αυτή γίνεται με την ευαισθησία και τη διαίσθηση του γλωσσολόγου. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις ελληνικούς όρους για το ίντερνετ και τα multimedia, είναι δύσκολο ωστόσο να βρεις ικανοποιητικό όρο για το hands-free. Οι drones δεν ανήκουν στη δεύτερη περίπτωση.

Ο γλωσσολόγος θα θεωρήσει πολύ πιθανό ότι για πολλά χρόνια πολλοί θα εξακολουθήσουν να αναφέρονται στους δρόνους με κάποιες από τις ονομασίες που αναφέρατε ή προτείνατε εδώ: drones, ντρόνια, ελικοπτεράκια, τηλεκατευθυνόμενα, ίσως και τους αγαπημένους μου σβούρους. Ωστόσο, όλες αυτές οι ονομασίες έχουν μειονεκτήματα που αποκλείουν την ολοκληρωτική αποδοχή, αυτό που κάποια στιγμή κάνει τον χρήστη να αποδέχεται τον όρο επειδή συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα θεωρεί ότι με αυτόν τον όρο θα επικοινωνήσει απροβλημάτιστα με τους περισσότερους άλλους ομόγλωσσους, όχι μόνο σε μια διαδικτυακή συζήτηση αλλά και σε είδηση μιας εφημερίδας και σε διαφήμιση ενός περιοδικού και σε πτυχιακή εργασία.

Βέβαια, δεν φτάνει να καταλήξει μια συζήτηση, πλειοψηφικά ή άλλως, στην υιοθέτηση ενός καλού όρου. Σημασία έχει και η διάδοσή του. Βλέπω ότι οι Χειριστές Συστημάτων μη Επανδρωμένων Αεροσκαφών, που πια συντομογραφούνται σε ΣΜηΕΑ (και κινδυνεύουμε να καταλήξουμε σε σμηέα αντί σε δρόνους), μιλάνε μεταξύ τους στο Facebook για drones. https://www.facebook.com/groups/hellasdrone/

Σε κάποιους σαν αυτούς θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να πούμε ότι μπορούν να αναφέρονται, χωρίς ενοχές, σε δρόνους. Όπως ήδη κάνουμε κάποιοι από εμάς.​

#195

Έχουμε δώσει ένα σκασμό λέξεις στους ξένους και λέμε για την αγγλική γλώσσα πόσο πλούσια και ευέλικτη είναι που δανείζεται (έτσι λέμε, δεν λέμε «κλέβει») από τις κύριες ευρωπαϊκές δεξαμενές (το καλύτερο παράδειγμα: basilica από τα ελληνικά, regal από τα λατινικά, royal από τα γαλλικά, kingly από τα γερμανικά). Παίρνουν απ’ όπου μπορούν γιατί συνεχώς παράγουν τεχνολογία και θεωρίες και χρειάζονται νέους όρους. Εμείς πώς θα μπορέσουμε να τους παρακολουθήσουμε όταν θέλουμε να αναπαράγουμε συνεχώς τα ίδια ντόπια υλικά; (Ευτυχώς δεν σκεφτήκαμε έτσι όταν μπήκαν στη γλώσσα μας ο μπόγος, από το τουρκικό boğ, ο φιόγκος, από το ιταλικό fiocco, ή ο τόνος, από το γαλλικό tonne, χωρίς «διαυγή ενδοελληνική ετυμολογία».) Με θλίβει που τόσα χρόνια παρακολουθούμε αδιάφοροι να γράφουν για drones όταν το πιο απλό πράμα στον κόσμο είναι να τους κάνουμε δρόνους. Έτσι είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι, όπου κι αν πάει τους drones η τεχνολογία, οι δικοί μας δρόνοι θα τους ακολουθούν απαρέγκλιτα, από τότε που ήταν αεροπλανάκια έως σήμερα που έγιναν ελικοπτεράκια και μεθαύριο που θα λειτουργούν με… μικροωστήρες.​


----------



## Neikos (Jun 12, 2017)

Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει ο δρόνος κ τον έχω υιοθετήσει στον καθημερινό λόγο, αλλά δεν είμαι κ πολύ αισιόδοξος ότι θα επικρατήσει αυτός ο όρος. Το ντρόουν χρησιμοποιείται εδώ κ χρόνια κ προφέρεται εύκολα στα ελληνικά, κ δυστυχώς η τάση τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι να γράφουμε τα δάνεια με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, ακόμα κ λέξεις καθιερωμένες εδώ κ δεκαετίες. Οπότε το βλέπω να μένει drone χωρίς μεταγραφή, τουλάχιστον σε εφημερίδες, περιοδικά κλπ. Οψόμεθα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2017)

Στις 25/5/2017 ζήτησα από την Ομάδα Τεχνολογίας του Ελληνικού Δικτύου Ορολογίας να δοθεί μια ικανοποιητική λύση για την απόδοση του αγγλικού _drone_, ώστε να μη συνεχιστεί επ’ άπειρον η χρήση του αγγλικού όρου στα ελληνικά κείμενα. Παρουσίασα τον σχετικό προβληματισμό όπως τον είχαμε συζητήσει εδώ και πρότεινα, φυσικά, να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για *δρόνους*.

Ακολούθησε γόνιμη συζήτηση στο κλειστό νήμα του Δικτύου, όπως και ανοιχτή συζήτηση στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου (βλ. πιο πάνω), όπου ο οικοδεσπότης έκανε κι αυτός εκτενή παρουσίαση του θέματος.

Ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής ανέλαβε με λεπτομερέστατη ανάλυσή του να φέρει το θέμα στο Γενικό Επιστημονικό Συμβούλιο (ΓΕΣΥ) της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Ορολογίας (ΕΛΕΤΟ).

Το ΓΕΣΥ κατέληξε χτες στην παρακάτω απόφαση, η οποία με γέμισε χαρά. Περισσότερη χαρά θα νιώσω, φυσικά, όταν θα δω να αντικαθίστανται τα _drones_ από *δρόνους*.


*Απόφαση του ΓΕΣΥ (ΕΓΓ.2210/13-6-2017)*

Μετά από εκτενή συζήτηση, κατά την οποία αναφέρθηκαν και άλλοι υποψήφιοι όροι (όπως π.χ. ονόματα και άλλων ειδών του ζωικού βασιλείου, εντόμων ή πουλιών, που θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν αναλογικά, το ΓΕΣΥ αποφασίζει τα ακόλουθα:

*α. Iσοδύναμος ελληνικός όρος για τον όρο unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV)*

Η απόδοση του οροσυνθετικού *unmanned *με το δίλεκτο «_*μη επανδρωμένος*_», αντιφατικό αντώνυμο του «_*επανδρωμένος*_», είναι απόλυτα αποδεκτή· πλην όμως, πάγια τακτική των ομάδων ορολογίας είναι — για λόγους γλωσσικής οικονομίας — να επιλέγονται μονολεκτικά αντώνυμα όταν αυτά ήδη υπάρχουν ή μπορούν να σχηματιστούν με τη χρήση κατάλληλων προθημάτων (π.χ. με το στερητικό α(ν)). Ειδικά για την περίπτωση, θα ήταν προτιμώμενο το μονολεκτικό «_*ανεπάνδρωτος*_», εάν δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν ήδη το «_*μη επανδρωμένος*_», οπότε το μονολεκτικό προτείνεται ως συνώνυμο. 

Η πρόταση, λοιπόν, του ΓΕΣΥ είναι:
*unmanned aerial vehicle** (UAV) -> μη επανδρωμένο αεροσκάφος *(_*ΜΕΑ*_), _*ανεπάνδρωτο αεροσκάφος*_

*β. Iσοδύναμος ελληνικός όρος για τον όρο unmanned aerial / aircraft system (UAS) *
Επόμενη είναι, μετά το α. η πρόταση:
*unmanned aerial / aircraft system** (UAS) -> σύστημα μη επανδρωμένου αεροσκάφους *(_*ΣμηΕΑ*_), _*σύστημα ανεπάνδρωτου αεροσκάφους*_ (_*ΣΑΝΑ*_),

*γ. Iσοδύναμος ελληνικός όρος για τον όρο drone*
Αναλογικά προς τον ξενόγλωσσο όρο, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο _*βόμβος*_ (_*μπούμπουρας*_), αλλά θα δημιουργεί προβλήματα, κατά τη χρήση του, η ομωνυμία με τον _*βόμβο*_ (_*βούισμα*_). Ως λαϊκότροπη επιλογή, όμως, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το πανελληνίως γνωστό _*μπούμπουρας*_.

Σε ό,τι αφορά το δάνειο _*δρόνος*_, αυτό έχει το μειονέκτημα του κάθε δανείου (πλήρης αδιαφάνεια), επειδή, όμως, είναι επιτυχώς προσαρμοσμένο στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα εύκολα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και να αντικαταστήσει το απροσάρμοστο _*ντρόουν*_ ή το απαράδεκτο (μέσα σε ελληνικά κείμενα) λατινόγραπτο _*drone*_. 

Με την υιοθέτησή του εισάγεται στα ελληνικά μια νέα ρίζα _*δρον*_-, η οποία μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί παραπέρα δίνοντας σύνθετα και παράγωγα, η ανάγκη των οποίων υπάρχει ήδη ή μπορεί να προκύψει, στο άμεσο μέλλον, με την ανάπτυξη του συγκεκριμένου τομέα. 

Η πρόταση, λοιπόν, του ΓΕΣΥ είναι:
*drone **-> δρόνος, μπούμπουρας*
Δυνατότητες για:
παράγωγα: π.χ. _*δρον-ικός*_, _*δρον-ίζω*_, _*δρον-ισμός*_, ...
και σύνθετα: _*δρονο*_-, -_*δρονος*_

όπως στους όρους:
*drone system* -> _*δρονοσύστημα*_, _*σύστημα*_ _*δρόνου*_/_*δρόνων*_
*multi-drone* -> _*πολύδρονος*_ ( = που περιλαμβάνει πολλούς δρόνους)
*multi-drone system* -> _*πολύδρονο*_ _*σύστημα*_ ( = σύστημα αποτελούμενο από πολλούς δρόνους) (https://www.lakeside-labs.com/portfolio/multi-uav-systems/)
*multi-drone* ->_* πολυδρονικός*_ ( = που λειτουργεί με πολύδρονο σύστημα, που αφορά τη λειτουργία πολλών δρόνων)
*multi-drone platform* -> _*πολυδρονικό*_ _*πλατύβαθρο*_, _*πολυδρονική*_ _*πλατφόρμα*_ ( = που λειτουργεί με πολύδρονο σύστημα / με πολλούς δρόνους) (http://cordis.europa.eu/project/rcn/206392_en.html)
*drone-borne** -> δρονομεταφερόμενος * ( = που φέρεται πάνω σε δρόνο)
*drone-borne missile **-> δρονομεταφερόμενο βλήμα*​


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 14, 2017)

Πλέον δεν έχει και μεγάλη βαρύτητα αυτό που θα πω, θα το αναφέρω ωστόσο προς ενίσχυση της παραπάνω άποψης του Νίκελ. Ασχολούμενος με τα της φωτογραφίας και του βίντεο, τομέας που (και) στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιεί εκτενώς δρόνους (πλέον), έχω να πω πως αφενός προσωπικά έτσι τα αποκαλώ όποτε χρειαστεί, αφετέρου και αρκετοί συνάδελφοι τα λένε έτσι (μάλλον δρονάκι, αλλά ποτέιτο-ποτάτο). Δική μου παρατήρηση (και ένσταση) προς οποιοδήποτε όρο ξεκινά με το τηλε- , τρώει Χ, διότι ειδικά στον χώρο της βιντεογραφίας / κινηματογράφισης έχουμε τόσα παραφερνάλια που είναι τηλε-κάτι, που ένα ακόμα θα έμπλεκε πιο πολύ την κατάσταση. Δρονάκι και πάλι δρονάκι. Κάνει και καλά λογοπαίγνια συν τοις άλλοις (κα-δρονάκι). :) :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2018)

Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα οι δημοσιογράφοι να γράφουν για «πυραύλους κρουαζιέρας» (cruise missiles) [1] [2] ή και για δολοφονικά «περιοδικά» (magazines) [3] [4], αλλά στην περίπτωση των δρόνων επιμένουν στο αμετάγραπτο αγγλικό. Για να διαδώσουμε τους *δρόνους*, να πώς θα γράφαμε μερικές από τις προτάσεις που εμφανίστηκαν πρόσφατα στα ΜΜΕ μας. Είναι γελοίο να μην έχουμε αυτή την απλή λέξη για κάτι που πάει να γίνει αντικείμενο της καθημερινότητάς μας.

Πανάκριβα F-16 εναντίον τουρκικών δρόνων
Ελληνικοί δρόνοι για επιτήρηση θαλάσσιων και δασικών περιοχών
Η επέλαση των δρόνων
Μόλις πριν μια εβδομάδα ολοκληρώθηκαν στη χώρα μας οι πρώτες γραπτές εξετάσεις για χειριστές δρόνων ή, κατά την επίσημη ορολογία της ΥΠΑ, ΣμηΕΑ, δηλαδή των Συστημάτων μη επανδρωμένων αεροσκαφών.
Διαδικτυακά οι άδειες για πτήσεις δρόνων (αντί για: Online άδειες για πτήσεις drones)
Κανόνες για όσους χρησιμοποιούν δρόνους (Do's and don'ts για όσους χρησιμοποιούν drones)
Οι πρώτες σχολές χειρισμού δρόνου στην Ελλάδα είναι γεγονός
Τα κορυφαία ατυχήματα με δρόνους και γιατί πρέπει να προσέχουμε
Η εφαρμογή των δρόνων στη διαχείριση των καταστροφών - Οι δρόνοι χρησιμοποιούνται στον εντοπισμό θυμάτων που έχουν θαφτεί κάτω από ερειπωμένα κτίρια μετά από ένα σεισμό
Αντιδράσεις για την ενοικίαση δρόνων από το Ισραήλ έναντι 35 εκατ. ευρώ.
Γιατί οι δρόνοι εξακολουθούν να είναι το μέλλον του πολέμου
Το πρόγραμμα ασφάλισης Αστικής Ευθύνης από τη Λειτουργία και Χρήση Δρόνων (ΣΜηΕΑ – Συστήματα μη Επανδρωμένων Αεροσκαφών) παρέχει την κάλυψη της αστικής ευθύνης του ιδιοκτήτη / χειριστή του δρόνου για σωματικές βλάβες ή/και υλικές ζημιές προς τρίτους.
Οι δυσκολίες αντιμετώπισης των ασθενειών από τα τσιμπήματα των κουνουπιών έχουν αναγκάσει τις κυβερνήσεις και τους επιστήμονες να στραφούν σε μια καινοτόμο εναλλακτική, την αξιοποίηση των δρόνων με στόχο τον περιορισμό της εξάπλωσης των νόσων.​
Κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος πρέπει να βάλει χέρι στη Βικιπαίδεια:
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μη_επανδρωμένο_αεροσκάφος


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2018)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει μια πρόταση του Γραφείου της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (εδώ) και εγώ επιμένω ότι ο *δρόνος* είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή επιλογή.





Resident said:


> [...] Το τηλεσκάφος μπορεί να είναι και το καραβάκι που παίζουν τα παιδιά στην θάλασσα, πάντως. Το τηλεαεροπλάνο είναι ίσως πιο σωστό.


Στα αγγλικά _drone _είναι κάθε UAV/UAS, οπότε ας μην παρασυρόμαστε απ' τα μικρά ντρονάκια. Το _τηλεσκάφος_ είναι υπό αυτή την έννοια μια χαρά ορολογικά, καθώς τα σκάφη και η ορολογία τους χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ στην αεροπορία. Τέλος, αεροπλάνο ≠ αεροσκάφος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2018)

Από το Ορόγραμμα Νο. 149:




*Αγγλικός όρος*
|
*Τελική επιλογή ελληνικού όρου*

Unmanned AerialVehicle, UAV|ανεπάνδρωτο αεροσκάφος, μη επανδρωμένο αεροσκάφος
drone|δρόνος
multirotor|πολυκινητήριος δρόνος, πολυελικόπτερο
hexacopter|εξακινητήριος δρόνος, εξαελικόπτερο
octocopter|οκτακινητήριος δρόνος, οκταελικόπτερο
quadcopter|τετρακινητήριος δρόνος, τετραελικόπτερο
spyder|αραχνοειδής δρόνος
tricopter|τριελικόπτερο
V-tail|διχάλουρος δρόνος


----------



## sarant (Aug 2, 2018)

Σε μια γλωσσική ομάδα του Φέισμπουκ έγινε η συζήτηση για τον όρο drone, και ανάμεσα στα διάφορα ξεχώρισα το εξής σχόλιο:

Οι Αλβανοί στο χωριό πάντως τα λένε "δρόνους", έτσι απλά και χωρίς να τους το προτείνει κανένας. Το κλίνουν κιόλας!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2018)

Amazon Promised Drone Delivery in Five Years... Five Years Ago


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2019)

Προχτές πάλι άκουγα σε κάποια είδηση να μιλάνε για ντρόουν και εκνευριζόμουν. Εντωμεταξύ, στη ζωή μας προβλέπω να μπει και η *δρονομπρέλα*, η *dronebrella*. (Αν κι εγώ χρειάζομαι πρωτίστως ομπρέλα που να σφυρίζει όταν απομακρύνομαι...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2019)

Πρωτότυπος χαρακτηρισμός για δρόνο: *αερο-χαφιές*  (από εδώ).


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πρωτότυπος χαρακτηρισμός για δρόνο: *αερο-χαφιές*  (από εδώ).



:up: Εικονογράφηση πριν από τεσσεράμισι χρόνια:



daeman said:


>


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2019)

Διαβάζοντας αυτό: 

The Centre for the Study of the Drone, at Bard College in New York State, recently counted at least 235 counter-drone systems on the market or under development, which promise to detect, track or intercept the machines. The technology for this ranges from the high-tech, such as radio jamming or electronic hijacking, to the decidedly low-tech, using nets, projectiles or even eagles.

... σκέφτομαι ένα πρόσθετο επιχείρημα: Αν δεν ειπωθεί *δρόνος*, πώς θα ειπωθεί το μηχάνημα ή η διαδικασία που κυνηγάει τους δρόνους; (counter-drone, anti-drone). Αντιντρόοουν; Όχι βέβαια. *Αντιδρονικός*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2019)

Earion said:


> Αν δεν ειπωθεί *δρόνος*, πώς θα ειπωθεί το μηχάνημα ή η διαδικασία που κυνηγάει τους δρόνους; (counter-drone, anti-drone). Αντιντρόοουν; Όχι βέβαια. *Αντιδρονικός*.



Ε, ναι, είναι ντροπή να μιλάνε οι Κροάτες πριν από εμάς για _*αντιδρονικά*_.

Usput, prema riječima stručnjaka koji su na izložbi cijenili mogućnosti novog elektroničkog oružja, REX 1 je danas jedan od najnaprednijih *antidronika*
https://hr.performancegunworks.com/745-in-russia-demonstrated-rex-antidron.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2019)

Έγραψα σε κάποιους φίλους: «Αν δεν έχετε μετοχές σε εταιρείες αντιδρονικής τεχνολογίας, σπεύστε να αγοράσετε».

Αφορμή αυτή η είδηση στην Καθημερινή:
*Πληροφορίες για επίθεση με drone στο αεροδρόμιο της Σαουδικής Αραβίας*
https://www.kathimerini.gr/1030448/...me-drone-sto-aerodromio-ths-saoydikhs-aravias

Αυτό το κόλλημα των μεταφραστών με το λατινόγραπτο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια...


----------



## Earion (Aug 5, 2019)

Κάτι που τον Δεκέμβριο του 2013 ήταν όνειρο ή θέμα για γέλια, πέντε χρόνια μετά είναι ψηλαφητή (και ουρανοκατέβατη, και τραγανή) πραγματικότητα.
Η παραλαβή πίτσας μέσω δρόνου στο Ρέικιαβικ της Ισλανδίας είναι καθημερινό πράγμα εδώ και πολλούς μήνες. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RkOzKceACY

Άντε, βρε παιδιά, όχι μόνο στο Ρέικιαβικ, να το δούμε και στην Αθήνα, αφού, όπως το Ρέικιαβικ, και η Αθήνα δεν έχει τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζουν τα ψηλά κτήρια.

Αισθάνομαι μια μικρή συγκίνηση που παρακολούθησα, έστω και από μακριά, τη γέννηση αυτής της καινοτομίας. Νομίζω μάλιστα πως κάπου εδώ θα είχε νόημα να κλείσει αυτό το νήμα, καθώς έπαψε πια να είναι επίκαιρο κι έγινε τετριμμένο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2019)

Νομίζω ότι σε λίγα τέρμινα θα έχουμε δρόνους να διανέμουν πίτσες, αλλά θα τους λένε ακόμα drones. Και όσο θα τους λένε ακόμα drones, το νήμα αυτό θα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2019)

πιτσαδρόνος


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2019)

Συμφωνώ με Νίκελ για την ανάγκη να παραμείνει το νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2019)

Είδα χτες (εδώ) μια συζήτηση για τον _δρόνο_ σε γλωσσικό τοίχο του Facebook. Έχω αποφασίσει να μη συμμετέχω στο Facebook, αλλά νιώθω την ανάγκη να σχολιάσω εδώ. 

Η κύρια αμφισβήτηση της προταθείσας απόδοσης λέει «γιατί δρόνος και όχι ντρόνος;». Σχεδόν εκδηλώνεται φρίκη για το _δ_ αντί του _ντ_, μήπως και η επιλογή βασίζεται σε μια αγλωσσολόγητη βλακεία που σχολιάστηκε αυτές τις μέρες στα ΜΚΔ, και που λέει ότι τα _μπ_, _γκ_, _ντ_ είναι βάρβαρα και, αντί γι’ αυτά, να γράφουμε _β_, _γ_, _δ_.
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2019/08/23/bigoudi/

Επειδή υποστήριξα την υιοθέτηση του _δρόνου_ όσο λίγοι, πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι, όταν βρήκα τον _δρόνο_ σαν απόδοση του _drone_ σε κάποιες ελάχιστες ιστοσελίδες, δεν πέρασε καν από τον νου μου αυτή η αμφισβήτηση. 

Δεν είναι ασυνήθιστη η μετατροπή του _dr_ σε _δρ_ σε παρόμοιες μεταγραφές, π.χ. _αδρεναλίνη, κάδρο, καδρόνι, δρόγη, μαδριγάλι_ (για να μην πιάσω τα κύρια ονόματα). Θα μπορούσε ωστόσο να πει κανείς ότι ο _δρόνος_ σαν να θέλει να κρύψει την ξενική καταγωγή του.

Θεωρώ ότι ο όρος θα έχει ευρύτατη χρήση, θα έχει μέλλον, θα δίνει παράγωγα και σύνθετα. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ο απλός κλιτός _δρόνος_ *έχει τις καλύτερες προοπτικές*. Θα πρέπει να γίνει δουλειά για να απαλλαγούμε από τον λατινόγραπτο _drone_, οπότε θα αργήσουμε να φτάσουμε στη μέρα εκείνη που κάποιοι θα βλέπουν _δρόνο_ και θα νομίζουν ότι έτσι ξεκίνησε η λέξη. Όχι πως πρέπει να μας νοιάζει. 

Όσοι προτιμούν τον _ντρόνο_, ας ζητήσουν από το ΓΕΣΥ της ΕΛΕΤΟ να γίνει η σχετική διόρθωση. Οι υπόλοιποι ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να επικρατήσει ο *δρόνος*, γιατί όσο απλώς κουβεντιάζουμε και παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά, θα μας ζαλίζουν οι _drones_.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2019)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, εκτός ίσως από το ότι, στο τέλος, θα μας ζαλίζουν "τα" drones.

Πάντως, επειδή δικό μου τουί προκάλεσε έμμεσα τη συζήτηση, η αφορμή που το έγραψα ήταν ότι σε άλλη συζήτηση στα Υπογλώσσια, κάποιος συνάδελφος μου είπε ότι χρησιμοποιεί ταχτικά τον όρο "δρόνος" ενώ κάποιος άλλος είπε ότι σε μια σειρά που παρακολουθεί ο υποτιτλιστής συνεχώς έχει "ο δρόνος".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2019)

Πάντως, από τη στιγμή που π.χ. «ο» θρόνος έγινε στα αγγλικά throne και «ο» δρόμος έγινε drome, ε, ας δεχτούμε τον δρόνο και σαν γλωσσικό νεομετανάστη drone, βρε αδελφέ.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2019)

Και ο κώνος cone, και ο κλώνος clone


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2019)

Παρακολούθησα τη συνέχεια της συζήτησης για τον «δρόνο» στον γλωσσικό φατσομπουκικό τοίχο και τη βρήκα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα. Πιστεύω ότι φίλοι και μέλη της Λεξιλογίας έχουν δώσει επαρκείς απαντήσεις. Ας συνοψίσω ή μάλλον ας προσθέσω την προσωπική μου ματιά. 

Ο «δρόνος» δεν επιδιώκει να εξοβελίσει το «ντρόουν». Ομολογώ ωστόσο ότι ήθελα και θέλω να πάψω να βλέπω τα διάσπαρτα λατινόγραπτα «drone» σε ελληνικά κείμενα.

Ταυτόχρονα, αντιλαμβανόμενος ότι το μηχάνημα αυτό θα μας απασχολεί για πολλά χρόνια, ήθελα να είχαμε έναν πιο ευέλικτο όρο. Εξελληνισμένο, έτσι που να κλίνεται και να προσφέρεται για παράγωγα και σύνθετα. Δεν είναι αυτό προσπάθεια να κρύψεις την προέλευση της λέξης — είναι η γνώση ότι μια λέξη που υπάγεται στο δικό σου σύστημα την κάνεις πιο εύκολα ό,τι θέλεις.

Η λέξη «δρόνος» βρέθηκε στο δρόμο μου. Σε ρεπορτάζ της Αυγής της 17/1/2010 διαβάζουμε:

Ποιος λοιπόν μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι με μόλις... 26 δολάρια μπορεί κάποιος να παρέμβει στα δεδομένα των μη επανδρωμένων αεροσκαφών (των δρόνων Πρεντέιτορ [sic]) που χρησιμοποιεί ο αμερικανικός στρατός και τα οποία στοιχίζουν 4.5 εκατομμύρια δολάρια το ένα!!!
Αυτού του είδους η "πειρατεία δεδομένων" έγινε δυνατή λόγω του γεγονότος ότι ο αμερικανικός στρατός δεν κωδικοποιεί (!) τα δεδομένα που μεταβιβάζουν οι δρόνοι.
Το Πακιστάν μάλιστα ανέχεται τις όλο και συχνότερες "στοχοποιημένες" επιθέσεις των δρόνων που επιχειρούν από το Αφγανιστάν στο έδαφός του, ενάντια σε Ταλιμπάν.
Από την πλευρά τους οι ανθρωπιστικές οργανώσεις θεωρούν ότι οι δρόνοι, που μπορούν να εκτοξεύουν και πυραύλους, ευθύνονται για πολλές "παράπλευρες απώλειες" και για θανάτους αμάχους [sic] που μπορούσαν να είχαν αποφευχθεί.

Είχαν (νομίζω) προηγηθεί δύο άρθρα στη Wikipedia, το 2007:

80 F-84B τροποποιημένα σε δρόνους στόχευσης για το Αμερικανικό Ναυτικό.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_F-84_Thunderjet
DT-33A: Αεροσκάφη T-33A τροποποιημένα σε καθοδηγητές δρόνων.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_T-33_Shooting_Star

Θεώρησα ότι αποτελούσε φυσικότατο εξελληνισμό. Δεν αποκλείεται να ικανοποιούσε μέσα μου τις αντίστροφες αντιστοιχίες του είδους tone < τόνος, cone < κώνος, clone < κλώνος, throne < θρόνος, tome < τόμος, dome < δόμος, trope < τρόπος κ.λπ.

Ούτε στιγμή δεν σκέφτηκα «Α, μα πρέπει να γίνει ντρόνος, να μη χαθεί το ξενικό ντ» ή «Να το κάνουμε ουδέτερο όμως, το ντρόνο, το δρόνο, το δρονί, το ντρονί». Αν τα είχα σκεφτεί, θα τα είχα απορρίψει αμέσως μπροστά στην ομορφιά του «δρόνου». Όχι μόνο γιατί, όπως είπα, εξυπηρετεί ορολογικές ανάγκες (και η ορολογία έχει και λόγιες τάσεις και μπόλικη ρύθμιση), αλλά γιατί εύκολα μπορεί να αγκαλιαστεί και από τον καθημερινό λόγο (κάτι που δεν είναι εύκολο στην περίπτωση πολλών άλλων λόγιων επιλογών της ορολογίας). 

Δεν περιμένω ότι θα δούμε εύκολα κάποιους δυσκολότερους σχηματισμούς στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο, π.χ. δρονομεταφερόμενος, αλλά το «αντιδρονικός» θα χρειαστεί στα δελτία ειδήσεων.

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με το αρχικό «δρ» — τι στο καλό, έχει αποβάλει κανείς τις λέξεις με «δρ» από το λεξιλόγιό του; Ή μήπως θα περιγράψετε τον δρόνο σαν «μη επαντρωμένο αεροσκάφος»; Ούτε έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με το αρσενικό γένος για την περιγραφή αψύχων, έτσι;

Πού είναι λοιπόν το πρόβλημα και γιατί οι αντιδράσεις; Διότι πρόκειται για νεολογισμό και οι νεολογισμοί δεν πρέπει να προδίδουν τάση μετατροπής στα πρότυπα που μας έδωσαν π.χ. τη Δρέσδη ή τη Δραπετσώνα. Και τι έγινε αν εμένα μου άρεσε ο «δρόνος» και έπεισα συναδέλφους, μεταφραστές και ορολόγους, ότι μας εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα από ό,τι άλλο πρότειναν στη σχετική συζήτηση; 

Τι θα γίνει; Θα αρχίσουμε μήπως πάλι να βάζουμε γενικές σε -εως, αναδιπλασιασμό στις μετοχές που δεν τον κράτησαν, φθ αντί για φτ και ίσως να προτείνουμε να λέμε «η βάνδα του δήμου»; Όχι. Όπως δεν θα προτείνει κανένας από τους αντιδρώντες να αρχίσουμε να λέμε «μπομπαρδιστικό», «Μαντρίντη» και «το γκλόμπο» αντί για «ο γλόμπος».

Ας επιτρέψετε σε ανθρώπους που έχουν χρειαστεί να αντιμετωπίσουν μεταφραστικά και ορολογικά προβλήματα σε χιλιάδες σελίδες και σε ολόκληρο το φάσμα των επιστημών να μην έχουν τέτοιες φοβίες. Να μπορούν να χειριστούν το λόγιο εκεί που χρειάζεται χωρίς να φοβούνται ότι θα πέσει καμιά καθαρεύουσα να τους πλακώσει. Και τους δρόνους να τους φοβάστε για άλλους λόγους, όχι για ένα «δρ».


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 30, 2019)

Hear, hear!


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2019)

Δεν έχουμε και κουμπί για λάικ...


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2019)

*Εκπαιδευμένο γεράκι κατέρριψε τον δρόνο παπαράτσων στο Ψυχικό*

Τίτλος που αλλάζει εκείνον που προτίμησαν στο in.gr: «Εκπαιδευμένο γεράκι κατέρριψε drone παπαράτσι στο Ψυχικό». Ο δικός μου ενσωματώνει δυο επιθυμίες μου. (Συζήτηση για τους παπαράτσους εδώ.)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι οι διασημότητες εκπαιδεύουν γεράκια για να καταρρίπτουν τους αδιάκριτους δρόνους — μέχρι να αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν αντιιερακικοί δρόνοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2019)

*Η «εποχή των drones» και οι απειλές για την Ελλάδα*

Ο συγγραφέας του άρθρου είναι έγκυρος δημοσιογράφος και αναλυτής των αμυντικών θεμάτων και το περιεχόμενο πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Για την επαναλαμβανόμενη χρήση του όρου drones στα αγγλικά, δεν έγινε και τίποτα μωρέ, στην τελική. Ποιον ενοχλεί αυτή η εικόνα; Ή όχι;

ΥΓ. Και η Μπόκο Χαράμ γιατί άραγε πρέπει να γραφτεί με αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες; Ποιος ξέρει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2019)

Καλημέρα. Ένας είδος… «σιβυλλισμού» είναι κι αυτό, να γράφεις τα ξένα άκλιτα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες: Οι stars, πολύ chic, ο John Kennedy — αλλά και (το κλασικά ανορθόγραφο) looser. 

Βέβαια, αν το γράψεις στα ελληνικά, αναρωτιέσαι τι θα κάνεις στον πληθυντικό. Θα μείνεις στο _ντρόουν_ ή θα το κάνεις _ντρόουνς_; (Κάτι που κάνει τους δασκάλους να συνοφρυώνονται.) Από την άλλη, γράφεις «η επίθεση με ντρόουν» και ο άλλος δεν καταλαβαίνει αν ήταν ένας ο ντρόουν ή πολλοί. Γι’ αυτό: *η επίθεση με δρόνους*. Απόλυτα κατανοητό.


----------



## antongoun (Sep 18, 2019)

Οι επιθέσεις με *δρόνους* σε πετρελαϊκές εγκαταστάσεις της Σαουδικής Αραβίας που ανήκουν στην Aramco αναμένεται να μειώσουν κατά τουλάχιστον 5% τον παγκόσμιο εφοδιασμό σε πετρέλαιο ...


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2019)

Πάνω που φοβήθηκα ότι μας πήραν την πρωτιά οι Αυστραλοί, βρήκα αυτό από το 2013 στο reporter.gr:

Ο Μουλά Ναζίρ, υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος της Αλ Κάιντα εξοντώθηκε από επίθεση δρόνων των Αμερικανών
[...] Οι επιθέσεις με δρόνους (μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη) έχουν αυξηθεί από τότε που ανέλαβε ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα την προεδρία των ΗΠΑ το 2009.

https://www.reporter.gr/Diethnh/Die...lobathmo-stelechos-ths-Al-Kainta-sto-Pakistan


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2019)

nickel said:


> Πάνω που φοβήθηκα ότι μας πήραν την πρωτιά οι Αυστραλοί, βρήκα αυτό από το 2013 στο reporter.gr:
> 
> Ο Μουλά Ναζίρ, υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος της Αλ Κάιντα εξοντώθηκε από επίθεση δρόνων των Αμερικανών
> [...] Οι επιθέσεις με δρόνους (*μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη*) έχουν αυξηθεί από τότε που ανέλαβε ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα την προεδρία των ΗΠΑ το 2009.
> ...



Μπράβο γεια σου, και θέλω να το γράψω εδώ και μέρες και το ξεχνάω. Οι δρόνοι είναι και θαλάσσιοι, οπότε όσοι προτιμούν να πλατειάζουν με το «μη επανδρωμένα αεροσκάφη» ή θα πρέπει να πλατειάζουν διαφοροποιημένα, αφού ερευνήσουν πρώτα αν ο δρόνος είναι ιπτάμενος ή πλεούμενος (ή διαστημικός ή κάτι άλλο), ή να υιοθετήσουν τον νεολογισμό να μη βασανίζονται :)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnko...making-the-next-frontier-of-droning-undersea/


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2019)

Και υποβρύχιοι δρόνοι έχουν εμφανιστεί. Και ποιος ξέρει στο μέλλον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2019)

FT: *Saudi oil attack highlights Middle East’s drone war*

Επίσης, παράγωγη ορολογία -droning out- (από το ίδιο άρθρο):


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2019)

Το είδα κι εγώ αυτό, κάτω από το σχόλιο για τον BJ. Με μια λέξη που είναι τόσο πολύ της μόδας, θα δούμε να γίνονται πολλά παιχνίδια. Αυτό εδώ παίζει με τη συνηθισμένη σημασία του *drone out* από το ομώνυμο ρήμα, που σημαίνει «λέω με τρόπο μονότονο, φλυαρώ ασταμάτητα». Προσπαθεί να πει κάτι σε σχέση με τον εντοπισμό και την εξουδετέρωση των δρόνων;

https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/drone+out


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2019)

nickel said:


> Προσπαθεί να πει κάτι σε σχέση με τον εντοπισμό και την εξουδετέρωση των δρόνων;


Δεν είναι προφανές από το σχήμα; Κάτι σαν phase out of the drones;


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2019)

Κι ένας δρόνος σε υποτίτλους από σίριαλ της Νετφλιξ ("The Blacklist" S4:E9)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2019)

Καλημέρα. Να βρούμε αμέσως τον ή την υπεύθυνη! Να κάνουμε και μια μικρή τελετή, με κάποια απονομή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2019)

sarant said:


> Κι ένας δρόνος σε υποτίτλους από σίριαλ της Νετφλιξ ("The Blacklist" S4:E9)
> 
> View attachment 6147



Έχει κι άλλους δρόνους αυτή η σειρά, σίγουρα στις σεζόν 6 και 7 —χάρη στις υποτιτλίστριες που τους έγραψαν και τον επιμελητή που δεν τους προσγείωσε (ονόματα δε λέμε)— καθώς και τη δικαστή αρχικά στη σεζόν 6 που έγινε _δικάστρια _χάρη στον ίδιο επιμελητή.

Ολοδρονίς πετούσανε, οληνυχτίς τους γράφαν.


----------



## Earion (Oct 30, 2019)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 30, 2019)

:up::up::up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2019)

Γίπι!


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2019)

Mπράβο στον επιμελητή -ακόμα περισσότερο για τη δικάστρια!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 31, 2019)

:up::up::up: Θα βρείτε κι άλλους δρόνους στο Netflix - στην 4η σαιζόν του Bojack Horseman, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> :up::up::up: Θα βρείτε κι άλλους δρόνους στο Netflix - στην 4η σαιζόν του Bojack Horseman, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου.



Καλημέρα. Να λοιπόν που κάποια καλά πράγματα μπορούν να διαδοθούν από τους υποτιτλιστές, εκεί που δεν έδειξαν ευαισθησία τα μέσα ενημέρωσης — ιδίως εκείνα που εξακολουθούν να γράφουν τη λέξη στα αγγλικά χωρίς να αναρωτιούνται πώς μια τέτοια λέξη μένει απροσάρμοστη και αναφομοίωτη τόσα χρόνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2019)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Να λοιπόν που κάποια καλά πράγματα μπορούν να διαδοθούν από τους υποτιτλιστές...


Ναι, από κάποιους υποτιτλιστές, μόνο που υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλοί που παθαίνουν αμόκ αν δουν να μεταγραμματίζεις τη Φεράρι και τη Μερσεντές, άντε να τους πείσεις για τους δρόνους.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 1, 2020)

Να κι ένα σημερινό:

Οι Τούρκοι έριξαν χημικά στις ελληνικές δυνάμεις στον Έβρο με την καθοδήγηση τουρκικών *δρόνων*


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 2, 2020)

À la manière de

Δεν έχει δρόνο να διαβώ
δρονάκι να πλαντάξω 
δρονιά να μη σου ξηγηθώ
δρονόπληκτος να κλάψω

Δεν έχει δρόνο προυσαλιό
δρονιά να πα ν’αράξω
δρονιάστηκα να σε ζητώ
δρονήματα θα φκιάξω

Όλοι οι δρόνοι γένηκαν
δρονιές και σε φωνάζουν
και τα δρονάκια δάκρυα
που στη δρονή μου στάζουν!


----------



## antongoun (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2020)

Να μια ακόμα πρακτική χρήση του δρόνου σας. (Θα δούμε κι άλλες, έτσι που πάμε...)

https://greekcitytimes.com/2020/03/...-to-walk-his-dog-during-coronavirus-lockdown/


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2020)

ΠΑΜΕ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ 1/5/2020







Η καλύτερη λήψη με δρόνο που έχω δει τελευταία. 

Με την ευκαιρία, θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουν τώρα οι γλωσσολόγοι ποια μεταγραφή θα είναι καλύτερη: ρεμδεσιβίρη ή ρεμντεσιβίρη; (Προτιμώ την πρώτη.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2020)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουν τώρα οι γλωσσολόγοι ποια μεταγραφή θα είναι καλύτερη: ρεμδεσιβίρη ή ρεμντεσιβίρη; (Προτιμώ την πρώτη.)



Είναι απλό: Και τα δυο (με μικρή έμφαση, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, στη ρεμ*ντ*εσιβίρη)

https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/substances/remdesivir


----------



## dharvatis (May 2, 2020)

Στο Εθνικό Συνταγολόγιο δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα φάρμακο με το σύμπλεγμα -md- στο όνομά του. Τα φάρμακα με το -nd- συνήθως μεταγράφονται -νδ- και γενικά το -d- μεταγράφεται συνήθως -δ-.


----------



## dharvatis (May 11, 2020)

Έστειλα μήνυμα στον Γαληνό για το θέμα του remdesivir και συμφώνησαν να αλλάξουν τη σχετική καταχώριση ώστε ως κύρια μετάφραση να εμφανίζεται η «ρεμδεσιβίρη».


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2020)

:clap::upz: :clap: :up: :up: Να σου δώσω τώρα και 832 διευθύνσεις να τους γράψεις για τον _δρόνο_. :)


----------



## dharvatis (May 11, 2020)

Χαχαχα! Ναι, και μετά μερικά εκατομμύρια για να μπει σωστά ο κοροναϊός, και τελειώσαμε!


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2020)

Ένα βιβλίο της Άννας Διαμαντοπούλου από μια συνομιλία με τον Μάκη Προβατά: *Από το Ντεσεβό στο Drone*.

Το 2CV καλώς γίνεται *ντεσεβό*, αλλά το drone να μη γίνει τουλάχιστον *ντρόουν*;


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2021)

https://www.netflix.com/title/80990662

Λείπει ένα «να», αλλά τεσπά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2021)

Από τη φετινή ομιλία για την κατάσταση της Ένωσης, την οποία μόλις εκφώνησε η πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, Ούρσουλα φον ντερ Λάιεν:


> *Δεύτερον, πρέπει να βελτιώσουμε τη διαλειτουργικότητα.* Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ήδη επενδύουμε σε κοινές ευρωπαϊκές πλατφόρμες, με αντικείμενο από μαχητικά αεροσκάφη έως *δρόνους *και τον κυβερνοχώρο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2021)

δρονοποιμενικόν






*A Mesmerizing Aerial Timelapse Captures the Undulating Patterns of Sheep Herding Near Haifa*


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2022)

Από την πρόταση τροποποίησης του κώδικα συνόρων του Σένγκεν, άρθρο 13 παράγραφος 5:

Σε περίπτωση εργαλειοποίησης μεταναστών, το οικείο κράτος μέλος εντείνει την επιτήρηση των συνόρων όπως είναι αναγκαίο για την αντιμετώπιση της αυξημένης απειλής. Ειδικότερα, το κράτος μέλος ενισχύει, κατά περίπτωση, τους πόρους και τα τεχνικά μέσα για να εμποδίζεται η μη επιτρεπόμενη διέλευση των συνόρων.
Τα εν λόγω τεχνικά μέσα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν σύγχρονες τεχνολογίες, μεταξύ άλλων *δρόνους *και αισθητήρες κίνησης, καθώς και κινητές μονάδες για την πρόληψη της παράνομης διέλευσης των συνόρων στην Ένωση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2022)

Χρειαζόμαστε τις λέξεις *δρονομανία* και *δρονομανής*. (Αποφύγετε κάθε σχολιασμό των στιλιστικών επιλογών.)


----------



## cougr (May 6, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> συνενέψω


Υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη;
Μήπως από το " νεύω";


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2022)

cougr said:


> _συνενέψω_
> Υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη;
> Μήπως από το " νεύω";


Από το _συναινώ _και με επιρροή από _το +1_ που δείχνει ότι συμφωνούμε με κάτι που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω είχα φτιάξει το ρήμα _συνενώ_, που βέβαια ο καθένας κλίνει κατά το δοκούν.


----------



## Earion (Jul 28, 2022)

Ήρθε και το πρώτο λογοπαίγνιο, δρονοπαίγνιο δηλαδή...

In July the [Ukraininan] government launched an international “Army of Drones” initiative to raise money and generate “*dronations*” of hardware.​​("How crowdfunding is shaping the war in Ukraine", _The Economist_, 27.7.2022)​


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2022)

Earion said:


> generate “*dronations*” of hardware.


δρωνεές;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 24, 2022)

Βλέπω στον Guardian την ανάλυση *uncrewed *_aerial vehicle_, αντί για _unmanned _- πιο συμπεριληπτικό έτσι.
Εμείς τι θα λέγαμε άραγε; «απλήρωτο»;


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> Εμείς τι θα λέγαμε άραγε; «απλήρωτο»;


Σιγά, τι είναι, λογαριασμός ρεύματος;  

Κοιτάζω ένα γνωστό διαδικτυακό λεξικό, τι λέει για το ρήμα crew, λέει «επανδρώνω», οπότε πάλι στα «ανεπάνδρωτο, μη επανδρωμένο» καταλήγουμε.

Να επισημαίνουμε πάντα ότι αυτά είναι αποδόσεις για το μακρινάρι _uncrewed/unmanned aerial vehicle_ και όχι για τον _drone_.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 24, 2022)

daeman said:


> Έχει κι άλλους δρόνους αυτή η σειρά, σίγουρα στις σεζόν 6 και 7 —χάρη στις υποτιτλίστριες που τους έγραψαν και τον επιμελητή που δεν τους προσγείωσε (ονόματα δε λέμε)— καθώς και τη δικαστή αρχικά στη σεζόν 6 που έγινε _δικάστρια _χάρη στον ίδιο επιμελητή.
> 
> Ολοδρονίς πετούσανε, οληνυχτίς τους γράφαν.


Δρόνοι και στην 3η σαιζόν του Ozark, στο Netflix (χάρη στην ίδια ομάδα, άραγε;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2022)

Άντε με το καλό να δούμε και τους *μικροδρόνους*.

Microdrones ή micro drones (*μικροδρόνοι*) εδώ:









Norway, Britain donate micro drones to Ukraine


Norway and Britain will jointly supply micro drones to Ukraine to aid in its war with Russia, the Norwegian defence ministry said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2022)

Και τώρα οι θαλάσσιοι δρόνοι!

*sea drone = θαλάσσιος δρόνος*









Ukraine Unleashes Mass Kamikaze Drone Boat Attack On Russia's Black Sea Fleet Headquarters


Russia says Ukrainian aerial drones and unmanned surface vessels targeted the home of its Black Sea Fleet, damaging at least a minesweeper.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## cougr (Dec 7, 2022)

Η ανάδυση της τεχνολογίας των δρόνων (drones) δεν έχει βοηθήσει σε αυτό το μέτωπο.
https://www.liberal.gr/think-tanks/...odizoyn-kratos-na-toys-kataskopeyei-me-drones


----------



## Earion (Dec 7, 2022)

Πολλές φορές μέσα στο κείμενο. Μπράβο τους! Η μετάφραση είναι του _* ΚΕΦίΜ – Μάρκος Δραγούμης.*_


----------

